# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قوانين فلسطين

## هيثم الفقى

*سأوالى هنا نشر قوانين فلسطين المتاحة فى شبكة الانترنت وألتمس من الأعضاء مساعدتى فى ذلك*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
قانون رقم 1 لسنة 1998 م بشأن تشجيع الاستثمار في فلسطين
رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بعد الإطلاع على القانون رقم 6 لسنة 1995م بشأن تشجيع الاستثمار وعلى مشروع القانون المقدم من مجلس الوزراء، وبناء على موافقة المجلس التشريعي. أصدرنا القانون التالي:
الفصل الأول
تعريفات وأحكام عامة
مادة ( 1 )
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يكون للكلمات والعبارات الآتية المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه ما لم تدل القرينة على خلاف ذلك. السلطة الوطنية: السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية. مجلس الوزراء: مجلس وزراء السلطة الوطنية. الوزارة: وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة. الوزير: وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة. الهيئة: الهيئة العامة لتشجيع الاستثمار. مجلس الإدارة: مجلس إدارة الهيئة. المدير العام: مدير عام الهيئة. المعلومات السرية: جميع المعلومات التي تتلقاها الهيئة من أي مستثمر فيما يتعلق بأي تعامل بينه وبين الهيئة ولا يريد الكشف عنها عملاً بأحكام هذا القانون. المشروع: أي كيان مؤسس ومسجل حسب الأصول وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون بقصد الربح بما في ذلك أية شركة أو فرع أو ائتمان أو شراكة أو ملكية فردية أو مشروع مشترك أو غيرها من المؤسسات. الاستثمار: إنفاق مالي فعلي لتكوين المشروع ( رأس المال الثابت ) من جانب المستثمر في المشروع، سواء كان مشروعاً حديثاُ أو قائماً أصلاً. تأكيد الاستثمار: الموافقة التي تصدرها الهيئة إلى أحد المستثمرين وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. الحوافز: الإعفاءات والتسهيلات الممنوحة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. قانون الاستثمار: قانون تشجيع الاستثمار في فلسطين. المستثمر: أي شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يستثمر أو سبق له أن استثمر في فلسطين بموجب أحكام هذا القانون أو القوانين السابقة. سجل الاستثمار: السجل العام الذي يتضمن قائمة بالاستثمارات ومشاريع الاستثمار التي وافقت أو توافق عليها الهيئة. لجنة الحوافز: اللجنة المشكلة من قبل مجلس الإدارة التي تقوم بمراجعة وتقييم طلبات المستثمرين لتأكيد الاستثمار وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة ( 2 )
يهدف قانون الاستثمار لتحقيق أهداف وأولويات التنمية في فلسطين من خلال زيادة الاستثمارات عبر الوسائل التالية:-
أ – تأسيس الهيئة المسئولة عن تشجيع وتسهيل الاستثمار في فلسطين.
ب – تقديم الضمانات للمستثمرين والاستثمارات القائمة في فلسطين.
ج – منح الحوافز للمستثمرين.
د – توفير المناخ الملائم لتشجيع الاستثمار في فلسطين.
مادة ( 3 )
وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون يجوز للمستثمر الاستثمار في مشاريع في أي من قطاعات الاقتصاد الفلسطيني ما لم يكن محظوراً بقوانين خاصة.
مادة ( 4 )
تتمتع المشاريع بالإعفاءات والمزايا المنصوص عليها في أحكام هذا القانون وينطبق ذلك على جميع مجالات الاستثمار باستثناء القطاعات والمجالات التي تحتاج إلى موافقة مسبقة من مجلس الوزراء قبل المباشرة بها وهي:-
1- تصنيع وتوزيع الأسلحة والذخيرة أو قطعها.
2 – الصناعات الجوية بما في ذلك المطارات.
3 – إنتاج الكهرباء وتوزيعها.
4 – إعادة تصنيع البترول ومشتقاته.
5 – إعادة تصنيع المهملات والنفايات الصلبة.
6 – الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية.
7 – هيئة الإذاعة والتلفزيون.
مادة ( 5 )
يؤسس ويسجل الاستثمار في فلسطين بموجب أصول قانونية وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
الفصل الثاني
ضمانات عامة
مادة ( 6 )
أ ) لا يستثنى أي مستثمر على أي أساس مهما كان من التمتع بالامتيازات الممنوحة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
ب ) يجوز للسلطة الوطنية أن تمنح معاملة تفضيلية للمستثمرين على أساس الجنسية بموجب اتفاقيات تجارية أو استثمارية ثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف قد تعقدها السلطة الوطنية مع دول أخرى دون المساس بحقوق الآخرين مع مراعاة مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل.
مادة ( 7 )
لا يجوز تأميم المشروعات أو مصادرتها كما لا يجوز الحجز على أموالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تجميدها أو مصادرتها أو التحفظ عليها إلا عن طريق القضاء.
مادة ( 8 )
لا يجوز نزع ملكية عقارات المشروعات كلها أو بعضها إلا للمنفعة العامة طبقاً للقانون ومقابل تعويض عادل عن قيمة العقار على أساس القيمة السوقية للعقار والخسائر الأخرى التي قد تلحق به نتيجة نزع الملكية.
مادة ( 9 )
في غير الحالات التي يجوز فيها للهيئة إلغاء الموافقة على المشروع طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون، لا يجوز لأية جهة إدارية أخرى إلغاء الترخيص بالانتفاع بالعقارات التي رخص بالانتفاع بها للمشروع كلها أو بعضها إلا بعد أخذ رأي الهيئة، وعلى الهيئة أن تبدي رأيها في هذا الشأن خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ طلب الرأي منها، ولا يجوز إلغاء الترخيص إلا لأسباب قانونية أو توخياً للمصلحة العامة وعلى نحو غير قائم على التمييز وبإتاحة الطرق القانونية السليمة للمستثمر المتضرر للمطالبة بالتعويض عن الخسائر التي لحقت به نتيجة إلغاء الترخيص عن طريق القضاء.
مادة ( 10 )
مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة ( 11 ) من هذا القانون وعملاً باقتصاديات السوق الحر تضمن السلطة الوطنية لجميع المستثمرين التحويل غير المقيد لجميع الموارد المالية إلى خارج فلسطين بما في ذلك رأس المال والأرباح وأرباح الأسهم والأرباح الرأسمالية والأجور والرواتب والفوائد ودفعات الدين ورسوم الإدارة والمعونة الفنية وغيرها من الرسوم ومبالغ التعويض عن نزع الملكية أو إلغاء الترخيص والقرارات والأحكام القضائية والتحكيمية وأي نوع أخر من الدفعات أو الموارد المالية ويجوز لمستثمر أن يحول بحرية جميع الموارد المالية إلى خارج فلسطين بواقع أسعار صرف العملة المعمول بها في السوق والسارية المفعول في وقت التحويل وبعملة قابلة للتحويل يقبل بها المستثمر.
مادة ( 11 )
يجوز للسلطة الوطنية أن تضع القيود على تحويل الموارد المالية أو جزء منها عندما تنطبق على أحد المستثمرين أي من القيود التالية:
أ ) قوانين الإفلاس الفلسطينية وغيرها من القوانين التي تستهدف حماية حقوق الدائنين.
ب ) القوانين الفلسطينية المتعلقة بإصدار الأوراق المالية أو المتاجرة أو التعامل بها.
ج ) القوانين الجنائية أو الجزائية الفلسطينية.
د ) قوانين الضرائب الفلسطينية.
هـ ) القوانين الفلسطينية المتعلقة بالإبلاغ عن تحويلات العملة أو غيرها من المستندات النقدية.
و ) الأوامر المانعة أو الأحكام النهائية الصادرة عن جهات قضائية أو تحكيمية فلسطينية.
الفصل الثالث
الهيئة
مادة ( 12 )
تنشأ بمقتضى هذا القانون هيئة تسمى ” الهيئة العامة لتشجيع الاستثمار ” تكون لها الشخصية الاعتبارية المستقلة، وتتمتع بالأهلية القانونية الكاملة التي تكفل لها تحقيق وممارسة نشاطها وفقاً لأحكام القانون.
مادة ( 13 )
يكون المقر الرئيسي للهيئة في مدينة القدس، والمقر المؤقت في أي مكان تحدده السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية.
مادة ( 14 )
أ ) يتولى إدارة الهيئة مجلس إدارة يتكون من ثلاثة عشر عضواً يحق لهم التصويت هم:
( 1 ) وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة رئيساً.
( 2 ) ممثل عن كل من:
أ ) وزارة المالية نائباً للرئيس.
ب ) وزارة الصناعة.
ج ) وزارة الزراعة.
د ) وزارة السياحة.
هـ ) وزارة الإسكان.
و ) وزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي.
ح ) سلطة النقد.
( 3 ) خمسة ممثلين عن القطاع الخاص الفلسطيني على أن يمارسوا مهماتهم بشكل مستقل.
( ب ) يعين الممثلون الخمسة عن القطاع الخاص من ذوي الصفة التمثيلية بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على تنسيب من مجلس الإدارة.
( ج ) يشغل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الذين ينتمون إلى القطاع الخاص مناصبهم طيلة المدد المنصوص عليها في الأنظمة.
مادة ( 15 )
يكون لمجلس الإدارة المهام والمسؤوليات التالية:
1 – الإشراف على وتقييم السياسات والاستثمارات.
2 – رفع التوصيات إلى مجلس الوزراء لتعديل معايير منح الحوافز عندما تدعو الضرورة لاقرارها وفق الأصول.
3 – استقطاب المستثمرين من الخارج إلى فلسطين.
4 – تقديم المشورة لوزير الاقتصاد والتجارة ووزير المالية حول السياسة الاستثمارية الفلسطينية.
5 – إصدار التأكيدات المتعلقة بالاستثمار.
6 – إنشاء سجل للاستثمار والاحتفاظ به.
7 – مراقبة المشاريع التي تستفيد من الحوافز.
8 – تعيين مراجعي حسابات مستقلين للتدقيق في البيانات المالية للهيئة.
9 – تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الوزراء فيما يتعلق بالتغييرات التي تجري على معايير منح الحوافز لإقرارها وفق الأصول.
10 – مراقبة تطبيق قانون الاستثمار ورفع مقترحات لإدخال التغييرات اللازمة عليه إلى مجلس الوزراء والمجلس التشريعي.
11 – مراقبة أي قانون أو نظام فلسطيني قد يقيد أية حقوق وضمانات نص عليها قانون الاستثمار أو يحد منها أو يمس بها. ورفع مقترحات لإدخال التغييرات على مثل هذه القوانين والأنظمة إلى مجلس الوزراء لإقرارها وفق الأصول.
12 – مساعدة السلطة الوطنية على التقيد بأية اتفاقية استثمار قد تبرمها مع دولة أو منظمة عالمية أخرى.
13 – إقامة علاقة عمل وثيقة مع جميع الهيئات الفلسطينية ذات الاختصاص لضمان وضع استراتيجية وطنية موحدة لتشجيع الاستثمار
14 – تقييم أداء الهيئة الذي يشمل إعداد تقرير سنوي حول أنشطة الهيئة يتضمن البيانات المالية المدققة للهيئة.
15 – النظر في تطوير وتحديث التشريع الاستثماري، وإقرار الخطط والبرامج التي تساهم في توفير المناخ الاستثماري المناسب.
16 – إصدار دليل استثماري سنوي حول فرص الاستثمار في فلسطين.
17 – إيقاف سريان الإعفاءات والمزايا في حالة مخالفة المستثمر للقانون، مع حق المستثمر في الاعتراض على ذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخه.
18 – إيجاد مركز خدمات موحد يقدم كافة الإجراءات والتسهيلات ?لمستثمرين لإتمام الإجراءات الخاصة بإقامة مشروعاتهم مثل التراخيص، وغير ذلك لإبعاد المستثمرين عن الإجراءات الروتينية الموزعة على الدوائر والوزارات المختلفة.
19 – إقرار أنظمة الموظفين والعاملين في الهيئة، وتحديد الهيكل التنظيمي لها وفق قانون الخدمة المدنية.
20 – تعيين المستشارين والخبراء لخدمة الهيئة ولمدة محددة بالشروط التي يقرها مجلس الإدارة.
مادة ( 16 )
أ – يجتمع مجلس الإدارة اجتماعاً عادياً مرةً واحدةً على الأقل كل شهر بدعوة من رئيسه أو نائبه في حالة غيابه، ولا يكون الاجتماع قانونياً إلا إذا حضر ثلثا أعضائه على الأقل.
ب – بالإمكان عقد اجتماع لمجلس الإدارة بناء على طلب كتابي يقدمه ثلث الأعضاء قبل خمسة أيام على الأقل من تاريخ عقد الاجتماع وعند الضرورة يعقد الاجتماع بإعطاء مهلة أقصر.
ج – يتخذ القرار بأغلبية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وإذا تساوت الأصوات رجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس.
د – تكون المداولات سرية إلا أنه بموافقة جميع أعضائه من الممكن جعل بعض المداولات علنية.
مادة ( 17 )
أ ) يكون للهيئة مديراً عاماً يعين بقرار من مجلس الإدارة.
ب ) يكون المدير العام عضواً في مجلس الإدارة دون أن يحق له التصويت.
ج ) يعتبر المدير العام المسئول التنفيذي للهيئة ويقوم بالمهام التالية:-
( 1 ) تنفيذ سياسات الهيئة كما يحددها مجلس الإدارة.
( 2 ) تنظيم العمليات اليومية للهيئة والإشراف عليها.
( 3 ) رفع تقارير إلى مجلس الإدارة بصورة منتظمة حول عمليات الهيئة وأدائها.
( 4 ) المشاركة في الأنشطة الرامية إلى تشجيع الاستثمار المحلي والخارجي في فلسطين.
د ) يحدد بقرار من مجلس الإدارة الراتب والحقوق المالية الأخرى للمدير العام.
هـ ) لا يجوز للمدير العام أن يكون طرفاً أو يكون له أية مصلحة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة في أي مشروع استثماري.
مادة ( 18 )
تتكون الموارد المالية للهيئة مما يلي:
1 – الرسوم المترتبة على منح تراخيص المشاريع.
2 – رسوم طوابع الإيرادات التي تدفع نتيجة التعامل في الاستثمار.
3 – الغرامات المالية التي تتحصل لها وفق أحكام القانون.
4 – المنح التي تقدمها الدول والمنظمات الدولية والمنظمات غير الحكومية المحلية والأجنبية.
مادة ( 19 )
تورد جميع مدخولات وإيرادات الهيئة إلى حساب خاص بوزارة المالية يتبع حساب الخزينة العام، وتخصص للهيئة موازنة خاصة ضمن الموازنة العامة السنوية للسلطة الوطنية تكون جميع نفقات الهيئة من خلالها.
مادة ( 20 )
أ ) يكون للهيئة مراقب حسابات أو أكثر من المحاسبين القانونين يعينهم مجلس الإدارة ويعهد إليهم بمراقبة الحسابات.
ب – لمراقب الحسابات الحق في الاطلاع على جميع دفاتر الهيئة وسجلاتها ومستنداتها، وفي طلب البيانات التي يرى ضرورة الحصول عليها لأداء واجبه، وله أن يتحقق من موجودات الهيئة والتزاماتها.
ج ) يرفع مراقب الحسابات تقريره السنوي إلى مجلس الإدارة والذي بدوره يرفعه إلى مجلس الوزراء.
مادة ( 21 )
أ ) تلتزم الهيئة بحماية جميع المعلومات السرية، باستثناء المعلومات التي يتم كشف النقاب عنها في سجل الاستثمار أو من خلال تسجيل المشاريع وفقا لهذا القانون.
ب ) تحظر الهيئة على أي موظف أو مسؤول أو عضو في مجلس الإدارة أو جهاز العاملين في الهيئة إفشاء المعلومات السرية إلى أي شخص أو جهة.
ج ) لا يجوز للهيئة أن تفشى المعلومات السرية إلى أية جهة أو مسئول حكومي أو شخص خاص دون:
1 – الحصول على الموافقة الخطية من المستثمر.
2 – أمر محكمة صادر عن محكمة فلسطينية ذات اختصاص يفرض كشف النقاب عن المعلومات السرية.
الفصل الرابع
حوافز الاستثمار
مادة ( 22 )
تمنح الموجودات الثابثة للمشاريع الإعفاءات التالية:-
أ – تعفى الموجودات الثابتة للمشروع من الجمارك والضرائب، على أن يتم إدخالها خلال مدة يحددها قرار الهيئة بالموافقة على قوائم الموجودات الثابتة للمشروع، وللهيئة حق تمديد هذه المدة إذا تبين لها أن طبيعة المشروع وحجم العمل فيه يقتضيان ذلك.
ب – تعفى قطع الغيار المستوردة للمشروع من الجمارك والضرائب على أن لا تزيد قيمة هذه القطع عن 15% من قيمة الموجودات الثابتة، وعلى أن يتم إدخالها أو استعمالها في المشروع خلال مدة تحددها الهيئة من تاريخ بدء الإنتاج أو العمل وبقرار من الهيئة بالموافقة على قوائم قطع الغيار وكمياتها.
ج – تعفى الموجودات الثابتة اللازمة لتوسيع المشروع أو تطويره أو تحديثه من الجمارك والضرائب إذا ما أدى ذلك إلى زيادة إنتاجية تقرها الهيئة.
د – تعفى من الجمارك والضرائب الزيادة التي تطرأ على قيمة الموجودات الثابتة المستوردة لحساب المشروع إذا كانت الزيادة ناتجة عن ارتفاع أسعار تلك الموجودات في بلد المنشأ أو من ارتفاع أجور الشحن، أو تغيير في سعر التحويل.
مادة ( 23 )
تمنح المشاريع التي تقرها الهيئة والحاصلة على التراخيص اللازمة وفقاً للقانون الحوافز الواردة في هذا القانون وفقاً للتالي:-
أ – أي استثمار قيمته من مائة ألف إلى أقل من مليون دولاراً يمنح إعفاء من ضريبة الدخل لدى استحقاقها لمدة خمس ( 5 ) سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ بداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط، ويخضع لضريبة دخل على الربح الصافي بمعدل اسمي قدره 10% لمدة ثماني ( 8 ) سنوات إضافية.
ب – أي استثمار قيمته من مليون إلى خمسة ملايين دولاراً يمنح إعفاء من ضريبة الدخل لدى استحقاقها لمدة خمس ( 5 ) سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ بداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط، ويخضع لضريبة دخل على الربح الصافي بمعدل اسمي قدره 10% لمدة اثنتي عشرة ( 12 ) سنة إضافية.
ج – أي استثمار قيمته خمسة ملايين دولاراً فما فوق يمنح إعفاءاً من ضريبة الدخل لدى استحقاقها لمدة خمس ( 5 ) سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ بداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط، ويخضع لضريبة دخل على الربح الصافي بمعدل اسمي قدره 10% لمدة ستة عشرة ( 16 ) سنة إضافية.
د – المشاريع الخاصة نوعياً ورأسمالياً والتي يصدر بتحديدها قراراً من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الهيئة تمنح إعفاء من ضريبة الدخل لدى استحقاقها لمدة خمس ( 5 ) سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ بداية الإنتاج أو مزاولة النشاط وتخضع لضريبة دخل على الربح الصافي بمعدل اسمي قدره 10% لمدة عشرين سنة ( 20 ) سنة إضافية.
مادة ( 24 )
أ – يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناءً على اقتراح الهيئة مد الإعفاءات لمدة أو مدد أخرى بما لا يتجاوز خمس ( 5 ) سنوات إذا اقتضت ذلك اعتبارات الصالح العام وفقاً لمجال عمل المشروع وموقعه الجغرافي ومدى إسهامه في زيادة الصادرات وخلق فرص العمل ودفع عجلة التنمية.
ب – يمكن تحديد مدد الإعفاء بالنسبة للمشروعات التي تقام داخل المناطق الصناعية أو المناطق النائية أو المهددة بالاستيطان ويصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتحديد المناطق الصناعية الجديدة أو النائية أو المهددة.
ج – وفي جميع الحالات تزاد مدة الإعفاء للمشروعات سنتين إضافيتين إذا تجاوزت نسبة المكون المحلي في الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات 60% ولا يدخل في هذه النسبة المال المستثمر في الأراضي والمباني وتكون الهيئة هي الجهة المختصة بتحديد هذه النسبة.
د – يجوز للسلطة الوطنية منح معاملة تفضيلية أو تقرير حوافز أو ضمانات خاصة للمستثمر الوطني.
مادة ( 25 )
أ – حال تقديم المعلومات المطلوبة من قبل المستثمر حول المشروع والمنصوص عليها في الأنظمة تقوم الهيئة بتقييم المعلومات، وان لم تبت الهيئة برفض طلب التمتع بمزايا هذا القانون خلال ثلاثين ( 30 ) يوم من تاريخ تقديم الطلب، يصبح المشروع مؤهلاً للتمتع بالمزايا المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
ب – تصدر الهيئة الموافقة على الاستثمار حال انتهاء مدة الثلاثين ( 30 ) يوماً المخصصة لتقييم المعلومات بدون رفض المشروع.
مادة ( 26 )
تحدد الأنظمة الآلية التي يجوز من خلالها الطلب من الهيئة عبر لجنة الحوافز تأكيد الاستثمار كاستثمار مؤهل للحصول على الحوافز.
مادة ( 27 )
تسرى ضريبة الدخل بمعدل اسمي قدره 10% على التوسعات في المشروعات القائمة حسب قيمة الاستثمارات الرأسمالية المذكورة في المادة 24 التي يوافق عليها مجلس الإدارة اعتباراً من تاريخ بداية إنتاج تلك التوسعات، أو مزاولتها للنشاط، ويقصد بالتوسع الزيادة في رأس المال والمستخدمة في إضافة أصول رأسمالية ثابتة جديدة تحقق زيادة الطاقة الإنتاجية للمشروع من السلع والخدمات أو التصنيع لما كان يستورده أو بقصد قيامه بإنتاج و تقديم أنشطة أو خدمات جديدة.
مادة ( 28 )
تعفى من الضريبة على الدخل الأرباح التي وزعها المشروع وذلك بنسبة 10% من القيمة الأصلية لحصة الممول في رأسمال المشروع وذلك بعد انقضاء مدة الإعفاء المنصوص عليها في المواد ( 22،23 ) ويكون الإعفاء المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة بنسبة 20% من القيمة الاسمية لحصة المساهم في رأسمال المشروع الذي ينشأ بالتطبيق لأحكام هذا القانون في شكل شركة المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب العام ويتم الاكتتاب فيها بما لا يقل عن 40% من رأسمالها.
مادة ( 29 )
أ – يمكن تحويل المشروع المستفيد من الحوافز الاستثمارية دون قيود إلى مالك جديد بكاملها حسب الأصول ما دام يواصل تشغيل المشروع كاستثمار قائم.
ب- يمكن للمالك الجديد لمشروع محول أن يستفيد من الحوافز الاستثمارية ما دام يواصل تشغيل المشروع كاستثمار قائم.
مادة ( 30 )
تتمتع الشركات والمنشآت الدامجة والمندمجة والشركات التي يتم تقسيمها، أو تغيير شكلها القانوني بالإعفاءات المقررة لها قبل الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانوني إلى أن تنتهي مدة الإعفاء لها ولا يترتب على الاندماج أو التقسيم أو تغيير الشكل القانوني أي إعفاءات ضريبية جديدة.
مادة ( 31 )
للهيئة أن تمنح إعفاءات استثنائية للمشاريع التصديرية بشرط أن لا تقل نسبة الإنتاج المعد للتصدير عن 30% من إجمالي إنتاجها على أن يتم ذلك بمعايير نظام خاص وأن لا تزيد مدة الإعفاء الإضافية عن ثلاث سنوات.
مادة ( 32 )
أ – يمكن للهيئة أن تلغي تأكيد الاستثمار إذا وجدت أثناء مراقبتها للمشاريع المستفيدة من الحوافز أن المستثمر زود الهيئة بمعلومات خاطئة حول الاستثمار المقترح، وكانت هذه المعلومات ذات تأثير في قرار الهيئة لتأكيد الاستثمار كاستثمار مؤهل للحصول على الحوافز أو أنه حجب عن الهيئة معلومات ذات تأثير على قرار الهيئة لتأكيد الاستثمار كاستثمار مؤهل للحصول على الحوافز وتحدد الأنظمة المعايير والإجراءات التي تمارس بموجبها الهيئة سلطة الإلغاء.
ب- في حالة مخالفة المشروع لأحكام هذا القانون، أو عدم الالتزام بالشروط والأهداف المحددة له، يكون لمجلس الإدارة الحق في اتخاذ إجراءات حسب جسامة المخالفة وظروف ارتكابها، ومدى الأضرار التي تصيب الاقتصاد الوطني، فإما أن يقصر مدة الإعفاءات أو يلغيها كافة، أو يلغي الموافقة على المشروع.
ج – يجوز للمستثمر أن يستأنف ضد قرار الهيئة بإلغاء تأكيد الاستثمار بموجب الإجراءات المحددة في الأنظمة.
مادة ( 33 )
إذا حصل تعديل على الحوافز يكون للمشاريع المستفيدة من الحوافز الخيار باختيار الحوافز المنصوص عليها في التعديل أو الاستفادة من الحوافز السارية المفعول قبل التعديل أيهما أفضل.
مادة ( 34 )
إذا تم نقل المشروع من منطقة تنموية إلى منطقة تنموية أخرى خلال مدة الإعفاء الممنوحة، فيعامل لغايات الإعفاء خلال باقي المدة معاملة مشاريع التنمية المنقول إليها على أن يتم إعلام الهيئة بذلك.
مادة ( 35 )
أ – يعفى الأثاث المستورد للفنادق والمستشفيات من الجمارك والضرائب.
ب – تعفى الأدوات والمعدات الكهربائية والإلكترونية للمشاريع السياحية بما في ذلك الفنادق من الجمارك والضرائب.
ج – تعفى الأدوات والمعدات الكهربائية والإلكترونية لمشاريع المستشفيات من الجمارك والضرائب.
د – تمنح مشاريع الفنادق والمستشفيات إعفاءات إضافية من الجمارك والضرائب لمشترياتها من الأثاث والمفروشات والأدوات والمعدات الكهربائية والإلكترونية واللوازم لغايات التحديث والتجديد مرة كل خمس ( 5 ) سنوات، على أن يتم إدخالها إلى فلسطين أو استعمالها في المشروع خلال سنتين ( 2 ) من تاريخ صدور قرار بالموافقة على قوائم المشتريات وكمياتها.
مادة ( 36 )
إذا تبين أن الموجودات الثابتة المعفاة كلها أو بعضها قد بيعت أو استعملت في غير الغرض المصرح به في المشروع فيستحق على المشروع كل الجمارك والضرائب المترتبة عليها وفقاً لأحكام القانون والأنظمة.
مادة ( 37 )
أ – على المستثمر إعلام الهيئة خطياً عند الانتهاء من تركيب الموجودات الثابتة وتجهيزها لغايات المشروع وتاريخ بدء الإنتاج الفعلي.
ب – على المستثمر تقديم أي معلومات أو بيانات تتعلق بالموجودات الثابتة للمشروع والسماح لأي موظف مفوض من الهيئة أن يدخل المشروع والتحقق على الواقع.
مادة ( 38 )
أ – يجوز للمستثمر بيع الموجودات الثابتة المعفاة أو التنازل عنها إلى مستثمر آخر مستفيد من أحكام هذا القانون شريطة موافقة الهيئة على أن تستعمل في المشروع.
ب – يجوز للمستثمر بيع الموجودات الثابتة المعفاة لأي شخص أو مشروع غير مستفيد من أحكام هذا القانون شريطة إعلام الهيئة مع دفع الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة عنها.
الفصل الخامس
تسوية النزاعات
مادة ( 39 )
تنطبق الأحكام الواردة في هذا الجزء على النزاعات التي تنشأ بين المستثمرين وبين السلطة الوطنية فيما يتعلق بالحقوق والواجبات المنصوص عليها في قانون الاستثمار.
مادة ( 40 )
أ ) عندما يعتقد المستثمر أو السلطة الوطنية بأن نزاعاً قد نشأ بينهما، يمكن لأي منهما أن يطلب المباشرة بإجراء مفاوضات وفقاً للإجراءات المحددة في الأنظمة. ويمكن لأحد طرفي النزاع أن يطلب اجراء مفاوضات قبل لجوئه إلى تسوية النزاعات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة ( ب ) من هذه المادة.
ب ) إذا أخفقت المفاوضات في تسوية النزاع في الفترة الزمنية المحددة في الأنظمة، يحق لأي من الطرفين أن يحيل النزاع إلى:
1 – تحكيم مستقل ملزم كما تنص على ذلك الأنظمة.
2 – المحاكم الفلسطينية.
الفصل السادس
الأحكام النهائية
مادة ( 41 )
يجوز للهيئة إذا وجدت في أي وقت كان أن المعلومات المقدمة لها سواء جزئياً أو كلياً، خاطئة أو مضللة أن تقوم بإنهاء جميع الموافقات الممنوحة للمشروع.
مادة ( 42 )
لا يؤثر هذا القانون سلباً على الموافقات والحوافز المقدمة إلى المستثمرين والمشاريع بموجب أية قوانين سابقة ذات الصلة، وتبقى تلك الموافقات والحوافز سارية المفعول إلى حين إنهائها أو انتهائها بموجب أحكام القوانين التي صدرت بناءاً عليها.
مادة ( 43 )
تتمتع جميع الاستثمارات بالحوافز الممنوحة في القانون باستثناء:- المشاريع التجارية، التأمين، العقارات ( ما عدا مشاريع التطوير ) البنوك، شركات الصرافة، أية مؤسسة مالية ( ما عدا شركات الرهن العقاري حصراً ).
مادة ( 44 )
ما لم ينص قانون آخر على عقوبة أشد، كل مستثمر يدلي بمعلومات أو بيانات كاذبة أو يثبت تلك المعلومات أو البيانات في دفاتره أو حساباته، أو يقدم معلومات كاذبة ترتب عليها الحصول على حوافز أو مزايا بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون، يعاقب بغرامة لا تقل عن ألفي دينار ( 2000 ) ولا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار ( 5000 ) وتسحب كافة الحوافز والمزايا التي نالها من تاريخ الحصول عليها.
مادة ( 45 )
مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 42 ) من هذا القانون يحل هذا القانون محل القوانين السابقة ذات العلاقة بالاستثمار.
مادة ( 46 )
يضع مجلس الإدارة الأنظمة والقرارات اللازمة لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون وتصدر بقرار من مجلس الوزراء وتنشر في الجريدة الرسمية.
مادة ( 47 )
على جميع الجهات المختصة كل فيما يخصه، تنفيذ هذا القانون، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
صدر بمدينة غزة بتاريخ: 23 / 4 / 1998 ميلادية. الموافق: 26 / ذو الحجة / 1418 هجرية
ياسر عرفات
رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية
[/align]

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center] 
بارك الله بك استاذنا الاخ هيثم الفقى

هدا موقع يحوي جل القوانين الفلسطينية والاحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم والانظمة 
[/align]
[align=center]http://muqtafi2.birzeit.edu[/align]/

----------


## البتول الفلسطينية

[align=center]قانون الاجراءات الجزائي الفلسطيني [/align]

*مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات* *علاقة النيابة العامة بمأموري الضبط وواجباتهم**                             في قانون الاجراءات الجزائي الفلسطيني*
*أهمية مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات:*

        الإجراءات الجزائية هي عبارة عن الخطوات الواجب توفرها منذ لحظة وقوع الجريمة حتى تنفيذ الحكم ولهذا تمر الإجراءات الجنائية بعدة مراحل :
أولاً:   مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات بواسطة الضبطية القضائية والتي تنحصر مهمتها في البحث 
        عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها وجمع عناصر التحقيق.
ثانياً:   مرحلة التحقيق الابتدائي الذي تباشره النيابة العامة أو قاضي التحقيق، والغرض منه مراقبة عمل الضبطية القضائية واتمامه، وجمع القرائن والأدلة وتقرير ما إذا كان هناك محل للمحاكمة.
ثالثاً:   مرحلة التحقيق النهائي في الجلسة (مرحلة المحاكمة).
ومرحلة الاستدلال هي أولى تلك المراحل والتي تسبق عادة الدعوى الجنائية وهي تعتبر ممهدة لها. فهذه المرحلة تبدأ بتتبع وتجميع العناصر والأدلة المادية التي تثبت وقوع الفعل الإجرامي بالإضافة الى عمل التحريات الضرورية واللازمة عن مرتكبة كي تستطيع النيابة العامة توجيه تحقيقها   بالشكل الذي يصل بها الى الحقيقة المنشودة وفي نفس الوقت نجد أن أهمية هذه المرحلة قد تسبق ارتكاب الجريمة حيث تعمل على منع وقوعها ولهذا فإن لأعضاء الضبط القضائي فاعلية كبيرة في مكافحة الجريمة ومحاربتها قبل وقوعها. وقد أثبتت التجارب فاعليتها في مكافحة الجريمة إلا أن طبيعة عملهم تتمثل في ضبط الجرائم المرتكبة وتعقب فاعليها. ولهذا نجد أعضاء الضبط القضائي يقوموا بالتحريات المطلوبة والضرورية عن الجريمة ومرتكبها وتحرير محضر بذلك وعرضها على النيابة العامة صاحبة الاختصاص الأصيل بالدعوى العمومية، ولأهمية هذه الإجراءات فقد جعل المشرع النيابة العامة هي رئيسة الضبطية القضائية حيث ورد ذلك فـــي م 20/1 من قانون الإجراءات الجزائي الفلسطيني.


*ويمكن تلخيص أهمية هذه المرحلة على النحو التالي:*

1.                 تعتبر نقطة البداية لعمل رجال التحقيق في كشف الغموض الذي يحيط بالجريمة.
2.                 قد يكون لها أثر فعال في تكوين عقيدة القاضي.
3.                 تكمن هذه الأهمية من خلال الإجراءات الشكلية التي ينبغي الالتزام بها.  
فأي خلل فيها أو انتهاك لها يؤدي الى فسادها وبطلانها وبالتالي بطلان الآثار المترتبة عليها مما قد يعرقل سير التحقيق.
4.      تسهم في اختصار الإجراءات الجنائية فقد تستند النيابة العامة إلى محضر جمع الاستدلالات والأدلة والقرائن التي تم جمعها وتحليها إلى المحكمة خاصة في المخالفات والجنح.
5.      تساهم في تجميع الأدلة والمحافظة عليها لحين حضور النيابة العامة، وذلك يمنع الحاضرين من لمسها أو الاقتراب منها وأن تأخيرها قد يؤدي الى ضياع الأدلة.

*التمييز بين الاستدلال والتحقيق الابتدائي :*
يتميز الاستدلال بأن إجراءاته تسبق البدء في الدعوى الجنائية ,لذلك هو لا يعد مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى الجنائية , أما التحقيق الابتدائي فهو المرحلة الأولى من مراحل الدعوى الجنائية وينبني على ذلك أن الدعوي الجنائية لا تتحرك إلا بالتحقيق .ولا تعتبر أنها قد بدأت بأي إجراء من إجراءات الاستدلال .كما وان الدليل بمعناه القانوني هو ما يستمد من التحقيق , أما أعمال الاستدلال فلا يستمد منها أية أدلة قانونية .وعلى ذلك يكون الحكم معيبا إذا ما استند في القضاء بالإدانة على مجرد استدلالات .وعلة ذلك أن التحقيق الابتدائي يباشر طبقا لأوضاع قانونية معينة لا تتوافر في جمع الاستدلالات .
ويتميز الاستدلال كذلك بأن إجراءاته لا تنطوي على مساس بالأشخاص أو بحرمة مساكنهم ,خلاف إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي التي تنطوي على إجراءات قهر وإكراه وقد تنطوي على مساس بحرمة الشخص أو مسكنه.




*سلطة الضبط القضائي**ماهية الضبط :-                * 
تعني كلمة الضبط بالمعني الواسع "مجموعة القواعد التي تفرضها السلطة العامة على المواطنين  فسلطة الضبط إذن هي سلطة فرض تلك القواعد. ولقد جرى استعمال كلمة "ضبط" لتعني جميع الموظفين اللذين يضطلعون بكفالة تنفيذ التعليمات العامة أو الفردية أو التدابير الملائمة التي تقررها هيئات البوليس من اجل تحقيق الاستقرار والأمن والصحة العامة .

*التمييز بين الضبط الادارى والضبط القضائي :-*
*من حيث المجال :-*
مجال الضبط الإداري هو من قبل وقوع الجريمة بقصد الوقاية منها أما القضائي فبعد وقوع الجريمة بإثبات وقوع الجريمة والبحث عن مرتكبيها لإمكان رفع الدعوى الجنائية بمعرفة النيابة العامة .
*من حيث الطبيعة :-*
 وظيفة الضبط الادارى وقائية Preventive  غايتها منع الجريمة قبل وقوعها بينما وظيفة الضبط القضائي عقابية punitive (Repressive) غايتها إثبات الجريمة بعد وقوعها .
*من حيث الرقابة والإشراف :-*
 تباشر وظيفة الضبط الاداري تحت إشراف السلطة الإدارية بينما تمارس سلطة الضبط القضائي تحت إشراف ورقابة النيابة العامة .

*مأمورو الضبطية القضائية :-*
        هم مجموعة من الموظفين الرسميين يسميهم القانون مأموري الضبطية القضائية، وهم مكلفون باستقصاء الجرائم وجمع أدلتها والقبض على فاعليتها وهي تختلف عن الطبيعة الإدارية التي يسبق دورها ارتكاب الجريمة. وقبل الإشارة لطبيعة أعمال الضبطية القضائية يجب الإشارة أن المادة 19/2 من قانون الإجراءات حددت ذلك "يتولى مأمورو الضبط القضائي البحث والاستقصاء عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها وجمع الاستدلالات التي تلزم بالتحقيق في الدعوى.


        من هم أعضاء الضبط القضائي. حيث ورد بالمادة 21يكون من مأموري الضبط القضائي:
1.                 النيابة العامة .
وهنا تجدر الإشارة أن المشرع منح أعضاء النيابة العامة مهام الضبط القضائي والإشراف على مأموري الضبط كل في دائرة اختصاصه وذلك من خلال المادة 19/1
2.                 مدير الشرطة ونوابه ومساعدوه ومدير شرطة المحافظات والإدارات العامة.
3.                 ضباط وضباط صف الشرطة كل من دائرة اختصاصه.
4.                 رؤساء المراكب البحرية والجوية.
5.                 الموظفون الذين خولو صلاحيات الضبط القضائي.

وهكذا نلاحظ أن مأمور الضبط القضائي يقسمون الى طائفتين أساسيتين:
1.      مأمورو الضبط القضائي الذين لهم اختصاص عام في جميع الجرائم وهذا واضح من خلال المادة 21 مثل المباحث، الأمن العام.وقد ركز المشرع على أصحاب الاختصاص العام.
2.      مأمور الضبط القضائي الذين لهم اختصاص خاص وذلك بجرائم معينة أو في أحوال معينة مثل (مفتشو الأغذية والصحة والبلديات).

*الطبيعة القانونية لمأموري الضبط القضائي وتبعيتهم*

        لقد حدد القانون صلاحيات واختصاصات مأمورو الضبط القضائي ،في مباشرتهم لوظيفة الضبطية القضائية المتعلقة بالاستدلال والتحقيق ويخضعون لإشراف النيابة العامة وقد نص على ذلك قانون السلطة القضائية كما ورد ذلك في قانون الإجراءات الجزائي الفلسطيني  المادة 19 فقرة 1  حيث يتولى أعضاء النيابة العامة الإشراف على مأموري الضبط كل في دائرة اختصاصه.



        كما ونصت المادة 20/1 على إشراف النائب العام على مأموري الضبط القضائي ويخضعون لمراقبته فيما يتعلق بأعمال وظيفتهم. وهكذا نجد أ، تبعية مأموري الضبط للنيابة العامة ليست تبعية إدارية وإنما وظيفة فيما تخص وظيفة الضبطية القضائية من حيث جمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق.
من خلال النصوص السابقة يتضح لنا أن مأموري الضبط القضائي يتبعون النيابة العامة، وأن للنائب العام سلطة الإشراف عليهم بواسطة وكلائه كل في دائرة اختصاصه. لكن هذه التبعية لا تخول النائب العام سلطة توقيع الجزاء الإداري أو رفع الدعوى التأديبية على من قبل من يخل من مأموري الضبط القضائي بواجبات وظيفته، وكل ما للنائب العام هو انه يطلب من الجهات المختصة اتخاذ الإجراءات التأديبية بحق كل من تقع منه مخالفة لواجباته أو تقصير في عمله غير أن ذلك لا يمنع من مساءلة مأمور الضبط القضائي جزائياً إذا كانت المخالفة التي ارتكبها تشكل جريمة (المادة 20/2/اجراءات جزائية). وعلى ذلك فأعضاء النيابة العامة هم رؤساء الضبطية القضائية وهم الذين يوجهون نشاطهم في البحث عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها، وهذا يقتضي وجود نوع من التعاون بين النيابة العامة و مامورى الضبط القضائي حيث يكفل هذا التعاون تمكين النيابة العامة من مباشرة عملها واتخاذ القرارات الصائبة في شان الدعوى الجنائية بما يكفل التوصل لمرتكبي الجرائم. وتمارس النيابة العامة سلطاتها في توجيه مأموري الضبط القضائي عن طريق التعليمات والأوامر التي يصدرها أعضاء النيابة العامة إليهم والتي يتعين عليهم تنفيذها. وتفرض سلطة التوجيه على عضو النيابة العامة تقدير الأعمال التي يباشرها مأمورو الضبط القضائي سواء في إطار الاستدلالات أو تحقيق الجرائم المتلبس بها فلعضو النيابة تقدير مدى كفايتها أو يتبعها بتحقيق, ويستبعد منها ما يراها مخالفا للقانون, وعلى عضو النيابة العامة واجب عام إزاء ما يقوم به مأمورو الضبط القضائي ألا وهو مراقبة التزامهم بأحكام القانون. وعلى وجه العموم فان كل الأعمال التي يقوم بها مأمورو الضبط القضائي إنما يجرونها لحساب النيابة العامة. وبناءً عليه يجب عليهم عند تلقي البلاغات بوقوع جريمة من الجرائم أن يبلغوا فورا النيابة العامة وأخطارها كذلك بكل جناية أو جنحة متلبس بها , كما يلتزم مأمورو الضبط القضائي بإجراء ما تكلفهم به النيابة العامة من أعمال استدلال أو تحقيق .
إلا انه يجب التذكير بأن تبعية مأموري الضبط القضائي للنيابة العامة هي ليست تبعية إدارية وإنما هي تبعية وظيفية بحتة حيث أنهم إداريا يخضعون لسلطة تدريجية رئاسية وهي رؤسائهم الإداريين التابعين لوزارة الداخلية
*المبادئ العامة التي تحكم أعمال الاستدلال :*
1.     مشروعية وسائل الاستدلال 
2.     عدم المساس بحرية الأفراد 
3.     عدم تقيد مأمور الضبط القضائي بشكليات التحقيق الابتدائي 
4.     تحرير محضر الاستدلالات
5.     عدم اشتراط حضور المحامي في مرحلة الاستدلالات 

*اختصاصات مأموري الضبط القضائي المتعلقة بجمع بالاستدلالات*

        لقد أورد المشرع الفلسطيني في المادة 22 اختصاصات أعضاء الضبط القضائي على النحو التالي:
1.                 قبول البلاغات والشكاوى التي ترد إليهم بشأن الجرائم وعرضها دون تأخير على النيابة العامة.
2.      إجراء الكشف والمعاينة والحصول على الإيضاحات اللازمة لتسهيل التحقيق والاستعانة بالخبراء المختصين والشهود دون حلف اليمين.
3.                 اتخاذ جميع الوسائل اللازمة للمحافظة على أدلة الجريمة.
4.                 إثبات  جميع الإجراءات التي يقومون بها في محاضر رسمية بعد توقيعها منهم ومن المعنيين بالأمر .
وهذه هي الاختصاصات التي حددها المشرع علماً بأنها أيضاً اختصاصات النيابة العامة حسب ما جاء بالمادة 19/1 من قانون الإجراءات. إن النيابة العامة تتولى مهام الضبط القضائي. ومن خلال ذلك نلاحظ أنه يمكن للنيابة العامة أن تمارس هذه الاختصاصات لأنها صاحبة الاختصاص الأصيل إضافة إلى أنها تشرف على عملهم.





وهكذا يمكن الإشارة إلى اختصاصاتهم على النحو الآتي:
1*.      إجراء التحريات:*
يقوم مأمورو الضبط القضائي بالبحث عن الجرائم ومرتكبيها أي يقوموا بالتحريات اللازمة لكشف ذلك بأنفسهم أو بواسطة مساعدين. وتعتبر هذه التحريات عملية تجميع للأدلة والقرائن التي تثبت وقوع الجريمة ونسبتها إلى فاعلها ولهذا يجب توفر الدقة وان اعتبرها المشرع غير ملزمة لجهة التحقيق إلا أنها تضع اللبنة الأولى في الكشف عن ظروف وملابسات الجريمة وتمهد الطريق لكشف الحقيقة. وقد تبرز هذه الأهمية بأعمالهم أثناء قيامهم ببعض إجراءات التحقيق كالتفتيش والذي يخضع لرقابة المحكمة في حالة الإخلال بأحد شروطه مما قد يؤدي إلى بطلان الإجراء.
*2. قبول البلاغات:*
يلتزم مأمورو الضبط القضائي بقبول التبليغات والشكاوى التي ترد إليهم بشأن الجرائم وإثباتها في محضر وإرسالها فورا إلي النيابة العامة ويختلف البلاغ عن الشكاوي فالبلاغ هو إخطار عن الجريمة يقدمه أي شخص, أما الشكوى فهي إخطار بالجريمة يقدمه المجني عليه أو المتضرر من الجريمة .فالبلاغ إذا حق لكل شخص حتى وان لم يصبه ضرر من الجريمة وهذا ما ورد في نص المادة (24) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية (لكل من علم بوقوع جريمة أن يبلغ النيابة العامة أو احد مأمورو الضبط القضائي عنها, ما لم يكن القانون قد علق تحريك الدعوة الجزائية الناشئة عنها على شكوى أو طلب أو إذن ) . وفي جميع هذه البلاغات على مأمور الضبط قبولها وأن يرسلها الى النيابة العامة للتصرف ولا يترتب عن التأخير أي بطلان.

3.*.     جمع الاستدلالات:*
وبمجرد علم مأمور الضبط بوقوع الجريمة سواء كانت بناء على بلاغ أو شكوى أو تحريات أوجب عليه القانون بتجميع الاستدلالات اللازمة للتحقيق وتسهيل القيام به وهذه من أهم الوظائف المنوطة برجال الضبطية القضائية والاستدلالات المقصود بها هنا كل العناصر والقرائن والأدلة اللازمة والتي تساعد من شأنها تسهل سهولة التحقيق وهذا يعني إجراء المعاينات وسماع الشهادات والاستعانة بالخبراء وسماع أقوالهم ولهم أن يسألوا المتهم كما لهم أن يستعينوا بالأطباء وغيرهم بالإضافة الى تصوير الحادث والتحفظ على المضبوطات. كما ويجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي القيام بهذه الواجبات حتى ولو كانت النيابة العامة قد تولت إجراء التحقيق بنفسها فعمل النيابة العامة ليس من شأنه أن يعيق مأموري الضبط القضائي عن القيام بواجباتهم التي فرضها عليهم المشرع، ويجب الملاحظة أنه يجب عدم التعرض لحرمة الأفراد والمساكن أثناء القيام بهذه الإجراءات.ويمكن تفقيتها علي النحو التالي:

*أ. الحصول على الإيضاحات:*
متى علم مأمور الضبط القضائي عن طريق البلاغ أو الشكوى أو إذا ما شاهدها بنفسه فان عليه أن يحصل على الإيضاحات بشأنها ومن ذلك استيضاح المبلغ أو المشتكي وسماع أقوال أي شخص تكون لديه معلومات عن الواقع ومرتكبها وله أن يستعين بالأطباء و غيرهم من أهل الخبرة. 

*ب. إجراء المعاينات :* 
يقصد بالمعاينة إثبات حالة الأمكنة والأشياء والأشخاص التي قد تفيد في كشف الحقيقة ويتم إجراء المعاينة عن طريق الانتقال للمحل المراد إثبات حالته , على انه إذا كان المحل المراد معاينته محلا خاصا كما لو كان مسكناً أو غيره فلا بد من الحصول على موافقة حائزه , وبدون هذه الموافقة يكون الإجراء تفتيشا وبالتالي لا يكون عملا من أعمال الاستدلال وإنما إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي والتي لا يملك عضو الضبط القضائي القيام بها إلا على سبيل الاستثناء.

*ج. التحفظ على أدلة الجريمة :*
لقد اوجب المشرع على مأمور الضبط القضائي أن يتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على الأدلة ومن ذلك وضع حراسة لمنع العبث بأدلة الجريمة ,ووضع الأختام في مكان الحدث ورفع البصمات .





*د. سماع أقوال من لديهم معلومات عن الجريمة :*
يعد من أهم أعمال الاستدلال _قد يكون من بينهم من تحيط به شبهات _ متهم لاحقا على انه عند سماع أقوال من لديهم معلومات عن الجريمة يجب مراعاة مايلي:
1.  لا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي تحليف الشهود أو الخبراء لليمين, ويترتب على ذلك انه إذا كذب الشاهد في أقواله لا يسأل عن جريمة شهادة الزور .
2.     لا يجوز لمأمور الضبط إكراه احد على الحضور أمامه.
3.  لا يجوز لمأمور الضبط القضائي استجواب المتهم , الاستجواب من أعمال التحقيق سؤال متهم ممكن بدون استجواب.

*ه. ندب الخبراء:*
قد يقتضي البحث والاستقصاء عن الجرائم الاستعانة بالخبراء والاستماع لتقاريرهم ولكن يجب أن يتم ذلك دون تحليفهم اليمين .

*4.     تحرير محضر الاستدلالات.*
أوجب المشرع على مأمور الضبط أن يثبت جميع الإجراءات التي يقوم بها في محضر موقع منه مشار إلى التاريخ والساعة ومكان هذه الإجراءات وهنا ننوه إلى عدم ضرورة اصطحاب كاتب محضر كما هو متبع في أعمال النيابة العامة ولا يترتب على ذلك البطلان ولكن يخضع لتقدير سلطة التحقيق وسلطة المحكمة. وهكذا وبعد تحرير محضر لكافة الأعمال التي قاموا بها يرسل ذلك الى النيابة العامة والتي بدورها إذا رأت في مواد المخالفات والجنح أن الدعوى صالحة لإقامتها بناء على محضر جمع الاستدلالات تكلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة.أو أن تستكمل العمال بنفسها فقد تأمر بعدم تحريك الدعوى أو بحفظ الأوراق، وهذا حسب المادة 53 من قانون الإجراءات .





*·       * *جمع الاستدلال في حالة التلبس.*
جميع الإجراءات السابقة يقوم بها رجال الضبط القضائي في الجريمة يبلغوا عنها بشكوى أو من خلال التحريات . ولكن في حالة التلبس "نصت المادة (27) على أن يجب على مأمور الضبط القضائي في حالة التلبس أن ينتقل فوراً الى مكان الجريمة ويعاين الآثار المادية لها ويتحفظ عليها ويثبت حالة الأماكن والأشخاص وكل ما يقيد في كشف الحقيقة، ويسمع أقوال من كان حاضراً أو من يمكن الحصول منه على إيضاحات في شأن الجريمة ومرتكبيها، ويجب أن يخطر النيابة العامة فوراً بانتقاله ويجب على عضو النيابة المختص بمجرد إخطاره بجناية متلبس بها لإنتقال فوراً الى مكان الجريمة. وبناء على ذلك نرى أنه يجب أن يعاين مأمور الضبط الآثار المادية للجريمة ويحافظ عليها ويثبت حالة الأماكن والأشخاص وكل ما من شأنه أن يكشف الحقيقة ويسمع أقوال من كان حاضراً وله أن يمنع الحاضرين من مغادرة المكان حتى يتم تحرير محضر، وذلك بعد انتقاله الفوري الى محل الواقعة.

*·       * *القبض على المتهم:*
لا يجوز القبض على أحد أو حبسه إلا بأمر من الجهة المختصة بذلك قانوناً، كما يجب معاملته بما يحفظ كرامته، ولا يجوز إيذاؤه بدنياً أو معنويا. وقد نصت المادة 30 أنه يجوز لأعضاء الضبط القضائي أن يقبض بلا مذكرة على كل شخص حاضر توجد دلائل على اتهامه أو إذا عارضه أثناء قيامه بواجبات وظيفته أو اتهم أمامه ورفض أعطاء اسمه أو عنوانه أو لم يكن له مكان سكن معروف وثابت وهنا نؤكد أن المشرع منح هذا الحق للمواطن العادي وذلك من خلال نص المادة 32 " لكل من شاهد الجاني متلبساً بجناية أو جنحة يجوز فيها توقيفه بموجب القانون أن يتحفظ عليه ويسلمه الى أقرب مركز شرطة وذلك دون انتظار صدور أمر من النيابة العامة بالقبض عليه. لقد أجاز للأفراد /للعامة/ فمن باب أول السماح لأعضاء الضبط القضائي ".مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الحرص التام على الحقوق والحريات العامة التي رعاها المشرع من خلال القانون الأساسي أو الإجراءات الجزائية. وهنا نؤكد على أن القاعدة العامة تحصر اختصاص الضابطة القضائية في جمع الاستدلال ولا تمتد الى التحقيق وكون أعضاء الضبطية هم جهاز يعاون النيابة العامة في التحقيق من أجل الوصول الى الحقيقة ومسائلة الجناة أجيز لهم مباشرة بعض إجراءات التحقيق كاستثناء وعلى سبيل الحصر في حالة حصولهم على انابه للقيام بذلك من قبل النيابة العامة.

*التصرف في الاستدلال*بعد أن يفرغ مأمور الضبط القضائي من مهمة جمع الاستدلالات فانه يلتزم بإرسال محضر جمع الاستدلالات الذي قام بتحريره للنيابة العامة والتي يكون لها وحدها دون مأموري الضبط القضائي سلطة التصرف في الاستدلالات والجدير ذكره هنا أن النيابة العامة تنصرف في محضر جمع الاستدلالات بما لها من سلطة تقديرية من حيث مدى ملائمة تحريك الدعوى أو عدم تحريكها وحفظ الأوراق :
*أولا: تحريك الدعوى الجزائية :*
جاء في نص المادة (53) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية انه (إذا رأت النيابة العامة في مواد المخالفات والجنح أن الدعوى صالحة لإقامتها بناء على محضر جمع الاستدلالات تكلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة ).
ينصح من النص سالف الذكر أن تصرف النيابة العامة في محضر الاستدلال بتحريك الدعوى الجزائية يختلف ما إذا كانت الجريمة من الجنح والمخالفات أم من الجنايات،  ففى الحالة الأولى يجوز للنيابة العامة أن ترسل الدعوى مباشرة في حوزة قضاء الحكم عن طريق تكليف المتهم بالحضور أمام المحكمة المختصة ، دون حاجة إلى إجراء التحقيق الابتدائي، أما إذا كانت الجريمة من نوع الجناية فلا تستطيع النيابة إذا ما رأت تحريك الدعوى أن تكلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة وإنما لابد من إجراء التحقيق الابتدائي وهذا يعنى أن التحقيق الابتدائي هو إلزامي في الجنايات وجوازي في مواد الجنح والمخالفات .
ويترتب على دخول الدعوى في حوزة قضاء الحكم غل يد النيابة العامة بالنسبة للدعوى فلا تملك بعد ذلك أن تجرى بشأنها تحقيقا سواء بنفسها أم عن طريق مامورى البط القضائي .

*ثانياً  حفظ الأوراق :*
اكتفى المشروع الفلسطيني بالنص على تصرف النيابة العامة في محضر جمع الاستدلالات وذلك بتحريك الدعوى الجزائية وفقاً لنص المادة (53) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية سالفة الذكر (إذا رأت النيابة العامة في مواد المخالفات والجنح أن الدعوى صالحة لإقامتها بناء على محضر جمع الاستدلالات تكلف المتهم بالحضور مباشرة أمام المحكمة المختصة وبمفهوم المخالفة لنص السابق إذا رأت النيابة العامة أن الدعوى غير صالحة لإقامتها فإنها تأمر بحفظ الأوراق. والأمر بحفظ الأوراق يستند إلى أسباب عديدة تندرج تحت مفهوم المخالفة لنص المادة 53 السابقة وهى أن تكون الدعوى غير صالحة لإقامتها، وهي تكون كذلك إذا وجد سبب من أسباب الإباحة أو مانع من موانع المسؤولية أو موانع العقاب، أو إذا كانت الدعوى الجزائية قد انقضت بسبب من أسباب الانقضاء ، أو لان الجريمة تستلزم لتحريكها تقديم شكوى أو طلب أو إذن ولم يتم ذلك، أو أن يكون الفاعل مجهول، أو تكون الدلائل غير كافية، أو أن ترى النيابة العامة أن تحفظ الأوراق لعدم الأهمية (كأن يكون الاعتداء يسيراً)

*الطبيعة القانونية للأمر بحفظ الأوراق:*
يجمع الفقه المصري والفرنسي على أن الأمر يحفظ الأوراق يعتبر قرارا إداريا مجرد من أي قيمة قضائية لأنه يصدر من النيابة العامة بوصفها السلطة الإدارية التي تهيمن على جمع الاستدلالات (سلطة استدلال ) لا بوصفها سلطة تحقيق كما انه يصدر دون أن تكون الدعوى الجنائية قد حركت بإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق، ويترتب على هذا التكييف أن هذا القرار لا يلزم النيابة العامة ولها أن تعدل عنه بلا قيد أو شرط قبل انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية نظرا لعدم حجيته.
ويترتب على صدور الأمر بحفظ الأوراق صرف النظر مؤقتا عن الدعوى الجزائية إذا كان أمر الحفظ مستندا إلى سبب من الأسباب الموضوعية مثل الحفظ لعدم كفاية الأدلة أو لعدم معرفة الفاعل ، أما إذا كان أمر الحفظ مستندا إلى سبب من الأسباب القانونية مثل انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية لأي سبب من أسباب الانقضاء أو لوجود سبب إباحة فلا يجوز في هذه الحالة رفع الدعوى الجزائية مطلقاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify] 
وحدة الأحكام القضائية
 
2007
 
مقدمة
 
يقوم مشروع الأحكام القضائية على محورين أساسيين أولاهم ا: تجميع الأحكام القض ائية الصادرة
عن المحاكم العليا الفلسطينية منذ العام 1994 وحتى اليوم، وتوفير معلومات مرجعية لهذه المجموعة
الشاملة من الأحكام القضائية، وإعداد صورها الإلكترونية وخزنها إلكترونيًا في قاعدة منظومة
التشريع والقضاء الفلسطيني (المقتفي)، بشكل يسهل من عملية الرجوع إليها من قبل المستفيدين، مع
توفير النص الكامل لمجموعة مهمة من هذه الأحكام، وثانيهما : وضع مبادئ قانونية لأهم الأحكام
التي أصدرتها المحاكم العليا الفلسطينية في هذه الفترة، لذلك فقد عمل المشروع على جمع الأحكام
الصادرة عن محاكم الإستئناف والمحكمة العليا الفلسط ينية في كل من الضفة الغربية قطاع وغزة من
عام 1994 ولغاية الآن ،وذلك بغية حفظ التراث القضائي الفلسطيني . وانطلاقا من سياسة معهد
الحقوق المتمثلة في الدمج بين العلم والعمل وعدم الفصل بينهما قدر الإمكان، فقد عمل فريق العمل
في مشروع الأحكام القضائية بإعداد البحو ث اللازمة لإنجاح العمل داخل مشروع الأحكام القضائية
ومن هذه الإبحاث بحثنا هذا (اصول استنباط المباديء القانون).
 
تمهيد:
 
إن تعدد الإدارات المتعاقبة على حكم فلسطين أدى بالنتيجة إلى خضوعها للعديد من الأنظمة
القانوننية المتباينة، ورغم أن ذلك ليس من ق بيل محور دراستنا، إلا أننا نلاحظ أن هذه الأنظمة اتجهت
في بعضها نحو النظام اللاتيني ونحو النظام الأنجلوسكسوني في بعضها الآخر مما خلق نظاما قانونيا
مختلطا ، ولكن لا بد لنا من الوصول إلى نتيجه واضحة تساعد في تحديد الإتجاه الذي ذهب إليه
المشرع الفلسطيني إذ قد تباينت قوة السابقة القضائية في فلسطين من فترة إلى أخرى فبرزت قوتها
فترة الانتداب البريطاني الذي إعتمد النظام الأنجلوسكسوني، حيث صدرت مجموعة من السوابق
القضائية التي شكلت إرثا قانونيا هاما بالنسبة لفلسطين وخاصة في قطاع غزة الذي لم يكن للإدارة
المصرية دور فعال في إسباغ قوانينها عليه ، إذ كان النظام القانوني مختلطا ظهرت فيه السابقة
القضائية ولكن لم يأخذ بها وذلك بسبب أن أغلبية القواعد القانونية هي قواعد مكتوبة ، وقد لجأت
المحاكم في غزة بعض الأحيان إلى معارضة سابقة قضائية معينة وهذا دليل على أنها إعتبرت
السابقة القضائية مصدرا يستأنس به واسترشاديا.
 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو ما مدى الزامية السوابق القضائية في النظام القضائي الفلسطيني ؟
للإجابة على هذا التساؤل لا بد من عرض النصوص التشريعية التي تحدث بها المشرع الفلسطسيني
عن السوابق القضائية:
 
جاء في المادة 239 من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية (اذا تبين لإحدى دوائر محكمة
النقض أنها ستخالف سابقة قضائية مستقرة للنقض تنعقد بكامل هيئتها لإصدار حكمها ، ويكون حكمها
واجب الإتباع لدى المحاكم الأخرى في جميع الأحوال.)
 
وجاء في المادتين 25 و 27 من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية ما يلي :
 
مادة 25
 
انعقاد المحكمة العليا
 
تنعقد المحكمة العليا بحضور أغلبية ثلثي عدد أعضائها على الأقل بناءً على طلب رئيسها أو إحدى
دوائرها في الحالات التالية:
 
1 - العدول عن مبدأ قانوني سبق أن قررته المحكمة، أو لرفع تناقض بين مبادئ سابقة.
 
2 - إذا كانت القضية المعروضة عليها تدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة، أو على جانب من التعقيد،
أو تنطوي على أهمية خاصة.
 
مادة 27
 
اختصاصات المكتب الفني
 
يختص المكتب الفني بما يلي:
 
1 - استخلاص المبادئ القانونية التي تقررها المحكمة العليا فيما تصدره من أحكام وتبويبها ومراقبة
نشرها بعد عرضها على رئيس المحكمة.
 
2 - إعداد البحوث اللازمة.
 
3 - أية مسائل أخرى يكلفه بها رئيس المحكمة العليا.
 
باستعراض النصوص السابقة نرى أن المشرع قد تخبط بالتسمية فتارة نراه يطلق تسمية السابقة
القضائية وتارة أخرى المبدأ القانوني ، والذي يتضح من النصوص الس ابقة أن المشرع اتجه نحو
النظام اللاتيني الذي لا يأخذ بالسوابق القضائية كأساس للتشريع ، ذلك انه لم يتطرق في المادة 27
 
من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية الباحثة في اختصاصات المكتب الفني بمدى إلزامية هذه المباديء
بعد استنباطها.
 
والمتأمل في المادة 239 من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية يرى أن المشرع قد نص
على الحالة التي تصبح بها السابقة القضائية ملزمة ووضع شروطًا لذلك وهذه الشروط هي :
 
1. أن يكون الحكم صادرا عن محكمة النقض
 
2. أن يكون صادرًا في مخالفة سابقة قضائية مستقرة صادرة من محكمة النقض.
 
3. أن تنعقد المحكمة بكامل هيئتها لإصداره.
 
ومن باب المخالفة فإن السابقة القضائية حتى وإن كانت صادرة عن محكمة النقض في الأحوال
العادية فإنها لا تعتبر ملزمة للمحاكم الأخرى، وذلك يعني أن الأساس عدم إلزامية السوابق القضائية
إلا في حالة واحدة وهي الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة السال فة الذكر والتي وضع فيها المشرع
الفلسطيني شروطًا لابد من توافرها لاعتبار أن السابقة القضائية ملزمة.
 
لكن وعلى الرغم مما سبق، يبقى التساؤل قائما عن مدى إمكانية رفض محاكم الأساس لأحكام
المحاكم الأعلى درجة؛ كمحكمتي الاستئناف والنقض، عندما يحتج بها أحد الخصوم، في الحالة التي
ينعدم فيها وجود النص التشريعي، أو مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية؟
قبل الشروع في الإجابة على هذا التساؤل، نود الإشارة إلى أن القضاء كمصدر للتشريع يعتبر
مصدرا احتياطيا تفسيريا وليس مصدرا رسميا من حيث الأصل، وهذا ما تتفق عليه كلمة الفقه في
النظام اللاتيني. انطلاقا من هذه الحقيقة، فإننا نرى بأنه في حالة انعدام المصادر الرسمية للتشريع،
فإن المصادر الاحتياطية تتعين التطبيق حسب تسلسلها الهرمي 1، ويجد القاضي نفسه مرغما على
الأخذ بها وفق هذا التسلسل، تحت طائلة البطلان. بتعبير آخر، فإنه في حالة تعين الحكم في نزاع ما
وفقا لسابقة قضائية فإن الأخيرة تكون ملزمة الإتباع بالنسبة للمحكمة، لأن المصدر الذي كان مفترضا
أن يكون احتياطيا تعين وأصبح بمثابة المصدر الرسمي، ولم تعد درجته في هذا الفرض كما كانت
عليه قبله، مع بقاء قوة هذه الدرجة في غيره.
 
وعليه، فقد تم تقسيم هذه الدراسة إلى المباحث التالية:
 
المبحث الأول: الحكم القضائي: مفهومه، تحليله وموضوعه
المبحث الثاني: عملية إنشاء الحكم القضائي
المبحث الثالث: المبدأ القانوني، استنباطه وصياغته
 
1 لم يشر القانون الأساسي الفلسطيني إلى مصادر التشريع، لكنه أقر بكون مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية مصدرا رئيسا للتشريع. وهذا لا يعني إغفال
المصادر الرسمية والاحتياطية المتعارف عليها في القانون المقارن، كونها غدت من المبادئ فوق الدستورية، غير القابلة للإنكار أو حتى الجدل في
وجودها، (مع بقاء فرض الجدل بتدرج قوتها وزمانه قائما). ناهيك عن أن مرسوم دستور فلسطين لسنة 1922 أشار إلى هذه المصادر، وهو ساري
بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام القانون الأساسي، ما يعني أنها مقررة في النظام الدستوري الفلسطيني.
 
المبحث الأول: الحكم القضائي: مفهومه، تحليله وموضوعه
 
يمارس القضاء وظيفته الرئيسة من خلال ما يصدره من أحكام منهية للخصومة، وهو بذلك ينقل حكم
القانون من العمومية والتجريد والحالة النظرية إلى الخصوصية والواقعية، بتطبيقه على كل حالة
تعرض أمامه على وجه الاستقلال. 2
 
والأحكام الفضائية التي تصدر في الخصومة يختلف بعضها عن بعض من عدة وجوه، فمن حيث
طبيعة موضوعها تنقسم إلى أحكام مدنية، تجارية، عمل، ضمان، أحوال شخصية وأحكام
جزائية...الخ. ومن حيث محلها تنقسم إلى أحكام تقريرية بحتة، أحكام إلزام وأحكام منشئة . ومن حيث
الأسس الإجرائية، تنقسم إلى أحكام فاصلة في الموضوع وأحكام إجرائية، أحكام قطعية وغ ير قطعية،
أحكام منهية للخصومة وأحكام (قرارات) غير منهية له ا. ومن حيث مدى قابليتها للطعن تنقسم إلى
أحكام ابتدائية، نهائية، حائزة لقوة الأمر المقضي وأحكام باتة. 3
 
إلا أننا في هذا المقام لن نتعرض إلى تفاصيل كل هذه الأقسام، ولن نبحث منها إلا ما نراه يخدم هدف
هذه الدراسة . كما أن للحكم القضائي موضوع أو مسألة معينة يفصل فيها بعد إبداء الأسباب الموجبة
له، وبغية تحليل هذا الحكم من حيث الشكل والموضوع لا بد من إتباع منهجية معينة.
 
وعليه.
 
سنقوم بدراسة هذا الموضوع من خلال المطالب التالية:
 
المطلب الأول: مفهوم الحكم القضائي والقرار القضائي.
 
المطلب الثاني: تحليل الحكم القضائي "شكلا وموضوعا".
 
المطلب الثالث: المبدأ القانوني والمبدأ القضائي.
 
المطلب الرابع: تحديد المسألة القانونية التي بحثها القاضي، والتعليل الذي توصل من خلاله للحكم.
. 2002 ، ص 21 ، 2 الحكم القضائي في قاعدة الأحكام القضائية (النموذج)، إصدار معهد الحقوق –جامعة بيرزيت، ط. 1
2003 ، ص 732 وما بعدها. ، 3 أنظر: عوض الزعبي: أصول المحاكمات المدنية، عمان: دار وائل للنشر، ج. 2
 
المطلب الأول: مفهوم الحكم القضائي والقرار القضائي
 
اختلف الفقه في بيان مفهوم الحكم القضائي، كما يخلط البعض بين الحكم القضائي والقرار القضائي،
فيسوون في المعنى والدلالة بينهما، مع أن لكل منهما دلالة خاصة تختلف عن دلالة الآخر . لذا سنقوم
في هذا المطلب بإيضاح الفرق بينهما من خلال إيضاح المقصود من كل منهما في الفرعين التاليين.
 
الفرع الأول: الحكم القضائي
 
يمكن القول بأن الحكم القضائي هو النتيجة الفاصلة في الخصومة المعروضة أمام المحكمة والذي
يصدر وفقا للمقتضيات والأصول القانونية المقررة، ويغل يدها عن نظره مرة أخرى. 4
 
وقد عرفه بعض الفقه بأنه "كل إعلان لفكر الق اضي في استعماله لسلطته القضائية، وذلك أيا كانت
المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم، وأيا كان مضمونه ". 5 في حين عرّفه جانب آخر من الفقه بأنه : "القرار
الصادر من محكمة مشكلة تشكيلا صحيحا في خصومة رفعت إليها وفق قواعد المرافعات، سواء
أكان صادرا في موضوع الخصومة أو في شق منه أو في مسألة متفرعة عنه". 6
 
فالحكم النهائي يمكن أن يفصل في الخصومة بكامله ا، فيبت في جميع طلبات الخصوم، فيقضي بها أو
يردها كلي ً ة أو جزئيا، كما يتصور أن ينهي النزاع استنادا إلى دفع إجرائي، كرد الدعوى لعدم
الاختصاص، أو الدفع بعدم القبول؛ كرد الدعوى لانعدام ا لصفة أو المصلحة . وتكون للحكم النهائي
منذ صدوره حجية القضية المحكوم بها بالنسبة لكل منازعة تم الفصل بها قضائيا، كما يصبح الحكم
النهائي باتا وعنوانا للحقيقة عندما لا يعود قابلا للطعن بأي طريق كان. 7
 
وعرفت مجلة الأحكام العدلية الحكم القضائي بأنه : "عبارة عن قطع الحاكم المخاصمة وحسمه إياها
وهو على قسمين : القسم الأول هو إلزام الحاكم المحكوم به على المحكوم عليه بكلام كقوله حكمت أو
أعط الشيء الذي ادعي به عليك ويقال لهذا قضاء الإلزام وقضاء الاستحقاق . والقسم الثاني هو منع
الحاكم المدعي عن المنازعة بكلام كقوله ليس لك حق أو أنت ممنوع عن المنازعة ويقال لهذا قضاء
الترك". 8
 
. 1990 ، ص 15 ، 4 في هذا المعنى: أحمد المومني: الحكم، عمان: جمعية عمال المطابع التعاونية، ط. 1
 
. 1975 ، ص 531 ، 5 فتحي والي: مبادئ قانون القضاء المدني، القاهرة: دار النهضة العربية، ط. 2
 
. 1970 ، ص 701 ، 6 أحمد أبو الوفا: المرافعات المدنية والتجارية، مصر: دار المعارف، ط. 10
 
.228 - 1996 ، ص 227 ، 7 لمزيد من التفصيل أنظر: حلمي الحجار: القانون القضائي الخاص، بيروت، ج. 2، ط. 3
 
8 المادة ( 1786 ) من المجلة.
 
وبالتالي، فإن خصائص الحكم القضائي تتلخص في أنه نتيجة فاصلة، وأن هذه النتيجة هي ما تتوصل
إليه المحكمة في خصومة معروضة عليها، وأن يصدر هذا الحكم وفقا لمقتضى القانون. 9
 
وفي الأردن، تردد المشرع والقضاء على حد س واء في استعمالهما لمصطلح "حكم" ومصطلح "قرار"،
حيث جاء في بعض التشريعات، كقانون محاكم الصلح رقم 15 لسنة 10،1952 وقانون أصول
المحاكمات المدنية رقم 24 لسنة 11،1988 تعبير "حكم". في حين ورد استعمال مصطلح "قرار" في
تشريعات أخرى، كقانون العمل رقم 21 لسنة 12.1961 وقد ترددت محكمة التمييز هي الأخرى بين
استعمال المصطلحين، حيث استعملت في بعض أحكامها مصطلح "حكم" وفي البعض الآخر مصطلح
 
"قرار". 13
 
وفي فلسطين، لم يعرّف كل من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية وقانون الإجراءات الجزائية الحكم
القضائي بشكل صريح، لكن يستشف من مطالعة نصوص هذين القانونين أنهما يفرقان بين الحكم
والقرار، على اعتبار أن الحكم هو الذي ينهي الخصومة فقط. 14
 
الفرع الثاني: القرار القضائي
 
يخلط البعض –كما أشرنا سابق ا- بين تعبير الحكم القضائي والقرار القضائي، إلا أننا نرى أن هناك
فروقا بين المصطلحين، إذ ينبغي إطلاق مصطلح الحكم على الحالة التي يكون فيها منهيا ل لخصومة
وفاصلا في نتيجتها، أما القرار فيمكن أن يكون مؤقتا أو احتياطيا، كما يمكن أن يكون تمهيديا.
 
ويقصد بالقرارات المؤقتة تلك التي تقضي باتخاذ إجراء احتياطي أو عاجل تستدعيه ظروف الدعوى
أثناء السير فيها، ومثال ذلك منع المدين من السفر وإثبات الحالة.
 
فالقرارات الاحتياطية لا تفصل في الخصومة أو في أصل النزاع، وإنما تقتضيها العجلة التي لا
تحتمل انتظار انتهاء المحاكمة وصدور الحكم النهائي الفاصل بنتيجة الدعوى، فمثل هذه القرارات
تهدف إلى صيانة حقوق الأطراف أو أحدهم، عندما يخشى المس بها من طول أمد المحاكمة.
. 9 أنظر: أحمد المومني، المرجع السابق، ص 18
 
.(40 ،34 ،31 ،29 ،28 ،25 ، 10 في المواد ( 24
 
.(168 ،161- 158 ،150 ، 11 في المواد ( 77
 
.(99 ،98 ، 12 في المواد ( 20
 
. 13 أنظر: أحمد المومني، المرجع السابق، ص 17
284 ). إلا أنه توجد مادة ،283 ،203 ،276 ، 192 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية. المواد ( 200 ، 14 راجع مثلا: المادتين ( 186
 
واحدة في قانون الاجراءات الجزائية تخلط بين القرار والحكم (المادة 199 ). والتي جاء فيها "... أو قررت المحكمة براءة المتهم..". ونرى أنه لا
يمكن لهذه المادة أن تمس مبدأ التفريق بين الحكم والقرار الذي حافظت عليه مواد عديدة في القانونين المذكورين أعلاه.
[/align]*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=justify] 
وعادة ما تكون القرارات المؤقتة لتلبية حاجة ملحة لأحد الخصوم لا تحتمل التأخير، كتقرير سلفة
للدائن الذي يكون دينه غير قابل لنزاع جدي، فمثل هذه القرارات تمتاز بالتأقيت، بمعنى أنه يجوز
للقاضي العدول عنها نهائيا أو تعديلها في حال تغيرت الظروف التي استدعت تقريرها. 15
 
مما سبق يتضح لنا الفرق الجوهري بين كل من الحكم والقرار القضائي، فالأول هو الذي يفصل في
الخصومة أو بأصل النزاع دون الثاني، فمثلا لا يصح القول بأن القاضي حكم في دعوى ما بمنع
المدين من السفر، لأن هذا الإجراء لا يعدو أن يكون قر ارا مؤقتا هدفه توفير السبل الملائمة لحسن
سير إجراءات المحاكمة، التي تهدف في النهاية إلى إصدار حكم نهائي في أساس الدعوى المنظورة،
وبالتالي حسم النزاع . بتعبير آخر، فإن مثل هذا القرار لا يفصل في المسألة موضوع الدعوى وإنما
اقتضته ظروف وملابسات النزاع التي لا يكون حسمها إلا بحكم منهي للخصومة.
 
وقد لجأ المشرع الفلسطيني في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية إلى استعمال مصطلح
 
"قرار" في معرض حديثه عن أحكام الطلبات المستعجلة، 16 التي تتضمن اتخاذ إجراءات وقتية آنية، ما
يفهم منه أن النظام القانوني في فلسطين يفرّق بين الحكم والقرار القضائي، على اعتبار أن الأخير لا
يشكل مساسا بأصل الحق المدعى به، وأنه لا يعني سوى كونه إجراء مؤقت لا تتحدد قيمته إلا بعد
الفصل في الدعوى الأصلية بحكم نهائي.
 
أما القرارات التمهيدية، فيقصد بها تلك التي تصدر قبل الفصل في أصل النزاع، وهي التي ت تناول
أحد تدابير التحقيق أو الإثبات، فغايتها التمهيد لحسم النزاع بحكم قضائي ولا شأن لها في حسمه
مباشرة واستقلالا، 17 فلا تغل يد المحكمة عن نظر النزاع، كما أن هذه القرارات لا تتمتع بحجية
القضية المقضية، فض ً لا عن أنها تقبل الطعن على وجه الاستقلال قبل صدور الحكم النهائي، ومن
أمثلتها، قرار المحكمة سماع الشهود أو ندب خبير أو استجواب الخصوم...الخ.
 
لكن وعلى الرغم مما سبق ذكره، إلا أن القضاء الفلسطيني متردد بين استعمال المصطلحين، فأحيانا
يطلق تسمية "حكم" وفي أحيان أخرى يستعمل مصطلح "قرار" على الحالات التي يكون فيها ا لحكم
منهيا ل لخصومة. وبالتالي يبقى البون الشاسع قائما بين ما يذهب إليه الفقه من ضرورة التفريق بين
المصطلحين، وبين ممارسة القضاء التي لا تعير اهتماما بالنسبة لهذه التفرقة.
 
.230- 15 لمزيد من التفصيل راجع: حلمي الحجار، المرجع السابق، ص 229
 
.(114- 16 راجع الفصل الثاني من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية (المواد 102
 
. 17 أنظر: حلمي الجار، المرجع السابق، ص 230
* 
المطلب الثاني: تحليل الحكم القضائي من حيث الشكل والموضوع
* 
من المقرر أن الأحكام القضائ ية تصدر في *شكل* معين ينبغي توافره فيها، 18 وقد أوضحت القوانين
ذات الصلة (أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية، قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ) ما يجب مراعاته من
أحكام في هذا الصدد . لكن قد يَش ُ كل على البعض تحديد الأسس التي يقوم عليها هيكل الحكم القضائي
أو عناصره، من هنا يكون من الضروري إجراء عملية تحليل لشكل هذا الحكم بغية التوصل إلى
معرفة الحدود الفاصلة بين العنصر والآخر وحجم الإطار الذي يتعين رسم كل عنصر فيه . فمثلا
ديباجة الحكم يستدل عليها من مجمل الحكم من خلال معيارين رئيسين، الأول هو أن الديباجة تمثل
صدر أو مقدمة الحك م، والثاني يتعلق بمحتوياتها حيث أنها تشتمل على البيانات التي تستلزمها القوانين
سالفة الذكر . 19 وبعدها يتم الانتقال إلى العنصر الثاني وهو الوقائع، إذ تقوم المحكمة بعرض تسلسلي
لمجريات أحداث النزاع . وبخصوص التسبيب؛ أي إيراد العناصر القانونية للنزاع، فإنه عادة م ا يختلط
بالوقائع؛ أي العناصر الواقعية والموضوعية للنزاع . لذا ولغاية التمييز بينهما تلجأ المحاكم عادة إلى
عرض الوقائع أولا ثم تنتقل إلى تأويل وتفسير العناصر القانونية بهدف تحديد النصوص والقواعد
القانونية التي يتعين تطبيقها وإسقاط حكمها على الوقائع . ويمكن ل نا إسدال الستار عن هذا الخلط من
خلال القول بأن عبارة "بالمداولة والتدقيق " تنصرف إلى الوقائع، وأن عبارة "في القانون " أو ما
شابهها من عبارات تشير إلى العناصر القانونية للنزاع . أما بخصوص منطوق الحكم أو ما يطلق
عليه بالفقرة الحكمية، فإنه يمكن تحديده وفصله عن ع نصر التسبيب من خلال عبارة "فلهذه الأسباب "
 
التي تسطرها المحكمة في حكمها، حيث يعبر ما يليها عن المنطوق وهو الحل الذي ينهي النزاع.
 
ومن *ناحية الموضوع،* هناك أسس منهجية لعمل القاضي تتيح له التوصل إلى حسم النزاع بحكم
نهائي، إن هو طبّق القانون بشكل صحيح انطلاقا من وقائع النزاع المعروض أمامه.
 
وقبل الشروع في عملية تحليل موضوعي لحكم القاضي، ينبغي أن يكون هناك افتراض مؤداه أن
القاضي يستند في حكمه إلى وعي وإدراك بموضوع وطبيعة النزاع المعروض عليه وبآليات عمله،
وأنه كذلك يفصل بهذا النزاع وفق ما يمليه صحيح القانون، بمعنى آخر، ينبغي أن يكون هذا
الافتراض هو المنطلق والمحدد لتحليل المنحى أو المذهب الذي تبناه القاضي في حكمه.
 
وإذا تمت مراعاة ما سبق فإنه يصار بعد ذلك إلى البدء بالتحليل الموضوعي والممنهج للإجراءات
التي سلكها القاضي والتي فصل بالدعوى على ضوئها، ولعل البداية تنطلق م ن المقابلة بين وقائع
النزاع ونصوص أو قواعد القانون المحددة لعناصر المركز القانوني المجهول –إلى هذه اللحظة -
 
18 راجع المبحث الثاني من هذه الدراسة (عناصر الحكم القضائي).
 
19 راجع المبحث الثاني من هذه الدراسة.
 
والمطلوب الكشف عنه، فالوقائع هي التي تكشف للقاضي ما إذا كانت عناصر المركز القانوني – كما
حددتها القاعدة أو القواعد القانونية - متوافرة أم لا . وإذا ك ان من المفترض في القاضي علمه
بالقانون، إلا أن قواعد القانون متعددة
وتتناول بالتنظيم ظواهر اجتماعية عديدة، لذلك يتعين على القاضي أولا أن يحدد من بين هذه القواعد
تلك التي تحكم موضوع النزاع، وهذا الأخير لا يتحدد إلا على ضوء عناصره الواقعية. 20
 
والتحليل السليم لموضوع الحكم القضائي لا يكون إلا من خلال تتبع الخطوات التي ينبغي على
القاضي سلوكها حتى يتوصل إلى الحكم النهائي الذي يعطي حلا قانونيا للنزاع، وبالتالي مقارنة ما
بدر من خطوات قضائية من قبل القاضي الذي ينظر النزاع مع ما يجب أن يكون من خطوات
وإجراءات حسبما يمليه صحيح القانون.
 
ويمكن تلخيص هذه الخطوات بالآتي:
- دراسة العناصر الواقعية للنزاع، الأمر الذي يحدد للقاضي -ولو بشكل مبدئي - موضوع
النزاع وأطرافه وأسبابه.
- دراسة طلبات الخصوم؛ للتعرف على الآثار القانونية للطلبات المدعى بها على الأقل في نظر
الخصوم.
- تكييف عناصر النزاع الواقعية توصلا لمنحها الوصف القانوني الصحيح، وبالتالي إسقاط أحكام هذا
الوصف عليها، والعبرة في ذلك للجوهر والمعاني لا للألفاظ والمباني؛ أي لا عبرة لما يطلقه الخصوم
من مسميات وأوصاف على النزاع، وإنما يكون التعويل على حقيقة الفروض التي تتضمنها القواعد
القانونية التي يمكن تطبيقها لحسم النزاع.
- اتخاذ القاضي موقفا بعد تحديد العناصر الواقعية للنزاع يقضي بقبولها أو ردها.
- تقييم مدى توافر عناصر المركز القانوني وذلك بعد الفراغ من حصرها، ويخلص من ذلك إما إلى
ثبوت المركز القانوني المدعى به فيصدر حكمه ب ترتيب الأثر المطلوب، وإما إلى نفي هذا المركز
فيصدر حكمه برفض ترتيب الأثر المطلوب.
 
بالتدقيق فيما سبق يتضح لنا أن جوهر عمل القاضي يتمثل في إجراء قياس منطقي بين مضمون
القاعدة القانونية التي تحكم موضوع النزاع والعناصر الواقعية لهذا النزاع، فهذا القياس يفضي إلى
نتيجة محددة هي الحكم؛ أي وجه الفصل في النزاع على النحو الذي تتم صياغته في المنطوق أو
الفقرة الحكمية. 21
 
. 20 في هذا المعنى: عكاشة عبد العال، سامي منصور: المنهجية القانونية، بيروت: منشورات الحلبي الحقوقية، 2003 ، ص 146
 
21 لمزيد من التفصيل أنظر: عكاشة عبد العال، سامي منصور، المرجع السابق، ص 146 وما بعدها.
* 
المطلب الثالث: المبدأ القانوني والمبدأ القضائي
* 
يشير الواقع العملي لدى الفقه والقضاء إلى الخلط بين المبدأ القانوني والمبدأ القضائي، حيث يطلقون
تسمية أي منه ما على الآخر على اعتبار أنهما يحملان ذات الدلالة والمضمون، بل إن غالبية الفقه
والقضاء يذهبون إلى إطلاق تسمية "المبادئ القانونية " على ما تقرره المحاكم في بعض المسائل التي
تعرض عليها، فالفقهاء والباحثون يطلقون على مؤلفاتهم حول الأحكام القضائية التي يجمعونها باسم
المبادئ القانونية لمحكمة كذا في موضوع كذا، وكأن هذه التسمية من المسلمات بالنسبة لهم، فلا
يولون اهتماما خاصا لمسألة التفريق بين الاصطلاحين.
 
ورغم هذا الموقف الفقهي والقضائي إلا أننا نرى أن حقيقة الحال ليست بهذه السهولة، وأن الأمر
بحاجة إلى بحث وتحليل ع لمي قبل القول بالأخذ بأي من الاصطلاحين دون الآخر، أو بأنهما
مترادفان ما يتضمنه أحدهما ينطبق على الثاني وبالتالي ليس هناك دا ٍ ع للتفريق بينهما.
 
فكلمة مبدأ تعني الشيء الثابت والراسخ؛ أي يشترط للقول بأن هناك مبادئ أن تتمتع الأحكام بالثبات
والاستقرار ردحا من الز من وأن تتواتر المحاكم على الأخذ بها مدة زمنية طويلة نسبي ا. ولا مشكلة
في هذه الناحية من الموضوع؛ إذ أن كلمة "مبدأ" مشتركة بين الاصطلاحين، لكن الإشكال يكمن في
تحديد المصطلح الأكثر دقة فيما إذا كان مبدأً قانونيا أم مبدأ قضائيا؟
من المعلوم أن وظيفة المشرع هي و ضع قواعد قانونية عامة ومجردة قابلة للانطباق على جميع
الحالات التي وضعت لأجلها، فهذه القواعد يطلق عليها كذلك تعبير أحكام أو مبادئ قانونية؛ كونها
تتمتع بالثبات -ولو النسبي - ومصدرها القانون . ومثال ذلك النص القانوني : "كل من سبب ضررا
بالغير يلزم من ارتكبه بالتع ويض"، فهذا النص يقرر مبدأً قانونيا يقضي بوجوب التعويض عن
الإضرار بالغير، أو بتعبير آخر فإن المبدأ هو أن مناط أو أساس المسؤولية عن الفعل الضار هو
الضرر، فإذا جاءت المحكمة وقالت بأن الضرر هو أساس المسؤولية التقصيرية فإنه لا يمكن لنا أن
نقول بأن ما قالت به ا لمحكمة هو مبدأ قضائي بل علينا إطلاق مصطلح مبدأ قانوني؛ لأن المحكمة لم
تضف شيئا، بمعنى آخر فهي لم تبتدع أو تنشئ قاعدة جديدة بل كشفت عن قاعدة وحقيقة قائمة
بالفعل. أما إذا عرض عليها نزاع ما أو مسألة معينة في نزاع ولم يوجد بشأنه نص أو حكم قانوني
خاص، أو تطرقت ه ذه المحكمة لتفسير نص قانوني معين، فاجتهدت إزاءه وقررت قاعدة جديدة
واستقرت فيما بعد وتواتر القضاء على الأخذ بها، فإنه عندها يمكننا القول بأن ما جاءت به المحكمة
هو مبدأ قضائي وليس مبدأ قانوني؛ لأن محاكم الأساس (الموضوع) تفصل في العناصر الواقعية
للنزاع؛ أي ت نظر النزاع من حيث الموضوع وليس القانون، فكل ما تبتدعه من قواعد في هذا الجانب
من النزاع تكون تسميتها مبادئ قضائية وليست قانونية إذا ما توافرت فيها شروط المبادئ بوجه عام.
 
وبخصوص محكمة النقض (التمييز) وبالنظر إلى صلاحيتها ووظيفتها فإن ما تقرره يكون مبادئ
قانونية وليست قضائية من حيث الأصل، فهي تراقب صحة تطبيق وتفسير القانون على الوقائع،
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=right] 
وبالتالي فإن ما تقوله يظل متمتعا بالطابع القانوني، أما إذا تصدت لموضوع النزاع في الحالات التي
يجوز لها ذلك فإن عملها لا يكون مختلفا في جوهره عن عمل محاكم الموضوع، وبالتالي ما قيل
أعلاه بشأن هذه الأخيرة ينطبق على محكمة النقض بطبيعة الحال.
* 
نخلص* مما سبق إلى القول، بأن إطلاق تسمية مبدأ قانوني أو مبدأ قضائي على أحكام المحاكم يحكمه
اعتباران، فإذا كان الحكم كاشفا ومؤكدا على مبدأ قانوني مألوف ومتعارف عليه في القانون، فإننا
نرى استعمال تس مية "مبدأ قانوني ". أما إذا كان الحكم منشئا ومبتكرا لقاعدة جديدة فيها إضافة معينة
لم تكن مقررة في التشريعات، فإننا نرى أن ما أتت به المحكمة هو مبدأ قضائي.
* 
المطلب الرابع: تحديد المسألة القانونية التي بحثها القاضي، والتعليل الذي توصل من خلاله للحكم
* 
يهدف الخ صوم من رفع النزاع إلى القضاء الحصول على نتيجة محددة، يتم على ضوئها تحديد
المسألة المتنازع عليها والتي تمثل موضوع الدعوى، وبالتالي يمكن القول بأن محل أو موضوع
النزاع يتعين من خلال مطالب الأطراف.
 
وبغية تحديد المطالب بشكل دقيق وسليم فإنه لا بد من اللجوء إلى إعمال منهجية حل النزاع القانوني،
والتي من مسلماتها ومبادئها وأصولها المألوفة حقيقة شمول القاعدة القانونية على جزئين : فرضيات
عامة وحكم يُقرر لهذه الفرضيات، وأن هذا الحكم يجب أن يقرر لكل حالة تتضمنها الفرضيات
العامة، وهذا يستتبع نتيجة واحدة فيما يتصل بالمطالب التي يجوز التقدم بها إلى المحكمة بصورة
صحيحة، وهي تلك التي يتضمنها الحكم المقرر في القاعدة القانونية؛ بمعنى أن المطالب ينبغي أن
تكون منطبقة على الحكم الذي تتضمنه القاعدة القانونية. 22
 
قد يخطئ أحد الخصوم في الوصف أو التكييف الذي يعطيه لمطالبه، أو يعرض هذه ا لمطالب بشكل
غامض وغير واضح، وعندئذٍ يكون للمحكمة التدخل وتقرير الوصف الصحيح الذي يستلزمه تطبيق
الحكم الذي تتضمنه القاعدة القانونية ذات الصلة.
 
فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا ادعى أحد الخصوم أن عقدا أُبرم بينه وبين الطرف الآخر، وطلب بالنتيجة
إلزام الأخير بإعادة المبا لغ التي دفعها له وبالعطل والضرر الذي لحقه بسبب عدم تنفيذ الخصم أحكام
العقد، فإن الوصف الصحيح لطلب المدعي هو "فسخ العقد "، لأن كافة المطالب التي يتقدم بها هي آثار
قانونية للفسخ، فإذا ذهبت المحكمة بأن للمدعي الحق في فسخ العقد، فلا تكون حكمت بغير المطلوب .
 
.130- 2003 ، ص 129 ، 22 أنظر: حلمي الحجار: المنهجية في القانون، دون مكان ودار نشر، ط. 3
 
أما إذا أدلى المدعي بعناصر واقعية معينة وتذرع بحل العقد بأثر رجعي، وطلب إلغاء العقد، فإن هذا
الوصف لا يغل يد عن المحكمة عن إعطاء الوصف الصحيح له متى كان المقصود منه الفسخ وليس
الإبطال.
 
وكل ذلك يتضح من خلال *التعليل* الذي تضعه المحكمة لتأييد الحل الذي توصلت إليه ف ي الفقرة
الحكمية – المنطوق والتسبيب -. والتعليل هو الجزء الأول من الحكم الذي تبين فيه المحكمة الأسباب
والحجج الواقعية والقانونية التي أدت بها إلى الحل الذي قررته للنزاع في الفقرة الحكمية . ويبدأ
بعرض المحكمة لعناصر النزاع الواقعية والقانونية ومراحله القضائ ية ولوسائل الإثبات المعروضة
والقواعد القانونية التي يطلب الخصوم حسم النزاع على هديها، وتقوم المحكمة باستخلاص النتائج من
العناصر الواقعية لتنطلق بعدها إلى استخراج النتائج القانونية منها على ضوء القواعد القانونية
الواجب تطبيقها، وضمن حدود ما تقدم به الخصوم من مطالب . وفي النهاية لا بد للتعليل من إيجاد
حلول لجميع المسائل المطروحة مع إيراد الأسباب الملائمة لذلك، وكذلك إثبات توافر عناصر النزاع
الواقعية المفروض توفرها لإعمال الحكم الذي تتضمنه القاعدة القانونية. 23
 
23 لمزيد من التفصيل أنظر: حلمي الحجار، المرجع نفسه، ص 182 وما بعدها.
* 
المبحث الثاني: عملية إنشاء الحكم القضائي الفلسطيني
* 
يهدف الخصوم من إتباع إجراءات التقاضي أمام المحاكم الحصول على حكم قضائي ينهي الخصومة
أو النزاع، وقد وضعت قوانين المرافعات أو أصول المحاكمات في البلدان كافة قواعد عامة منظمة
لموضوع وشكل الحكم القضائي، وقبل وصول القاضي إلى لحظة تقرير الحكم، رسمت هذه القوانين
إجراءات إصدار الأحكام، من اختتام المحاكمة والمداولة وغيرهما، إلا أننا في هذا المقام لسنا بصدد
التعرض لهذه الاجراءات، وسنكتفي بتناول أساليب تحرير وإنشاء الحكم القضائي.
 
وحتى يتسم الحكم بالسلامة والصحة لا بد أن يصاغ في الشكل أو القالب القانوني الصحيح، كما
ينبغي أن تراعى عند كتابته العناصر المكونة لهذا الشكل كافة، وكذلك بيان الأسباب التي بني عليها
ومنطوقه وفق الأصول القانونية المقررة.
 
وفيما يتصل بمقولة أن هناك أساليب لتحرير الأحكام القضائية، فإننا نرى أن ذلك يكتنفه الغموض
حينا وعدم الدقة أحيانا أخرى، فالحقيقة ليس هناك أساليب وأشكال متعددة تتبع في تحرير الأحكام
القضائية، وإنما هناك أسلوب واحد، وهو الذي يتفق مع ما هو مقرر في القانون . أما إذا نظرنا
للمسألة من منطلق طبيعة ونوع النزاع المنظور أمام المحكمة، فيما إذا كان نزاعا مدنيا أم جزائيا،
فعندئذٍ يمكن القول بتعدد أساليب إنشاء الحكم أو القرار القضائي.
 
وعليه، سنقوم بدراسة عملية إنشاء الحكم القضائي في النظام القانوني الفلسطيني، في الأحكام المدنية
والجزائية على حد سواء، كما لا بد من التعرض لهذه العملية في كل من النظام القانوني الأردني
والمصري؛ لأهمية ذلك في التعرف على النمط المتبع في إنشاء الحكم القضائي في كل من الضفة
الغربية وقطاع غزة.
 
وتوضيحا لما تقدم فإننا سنتولى معالجة هذا الموضوع من خلال المطالب التالية:
 
المطلب الأول: مسودة الحكم القضائي ونسخته الأصلية
المطلب الثاني: تلاوة منطوق الحكم القضائي
المطلب الثالث: لغة الحكم والسلطة التي يصدر باسمها
المطلب الرابع: عناصر الحكم القضائي
المطلب الخامس: تصحيح الأخطاء المادية في الحكم وتفسيره
* 
المطلب الأول: مسودة الحكم القضائي ونسخته الأصلية
* 
يقصد بمسودة الحكم الورقة التي توقع من قبل هيئة المحكمة كخلاصة لما توصلت إليه بعد التد قيق
والمداولة، وتحفظ هذه الورقة في ملف الدعوى، لتنطق المحكمة بما تتضمنه . وتشتمل على منطوق
 
. الحكم وأسبابه وتوقيع هيئة المحكمة 24
 
ولم ينص المشرع في كل من الأردن وفلسطين على مدة يتعين على المحكمة خلالها انجاز نسخة
الحكم الأصلية بعد الانتهاء من عمل المسودة، هذا بخلاف ما ذهب إليه المشرع السوري في قانون
أصول المحاكمات 25 والذي حدد مددا لتسجيل هذا الحكم، بحيث جعلها 24 ساعة في الدعاوى
المستعجلة وثلاثة أيام في الدعاوى الخاضعة لاختصاص محكمة الصلح وسبعة أيام في الدعاوى
الأخرى. ومهما يكن من أمر، فإنه يبقى من اللازم على المح كمة تحرير نسخة الحكم الأصلية خلال
مدة تسمح للخصوم بتقدير مواقفهم ومراكزهم القانونية لممارسة حقهم بالطعن فيه. 26
 
وقد حددت التشريعات المقارنة البيانات التي ينبغي توافرها في مسودة الحكم بشكل عام ومجمل،
ويمكن تلخيص هذه البيانات في الآتي : أسباب الحكم، منطوقه، تو قيع القاضي أو القضاة الذين
أصدروا الحكم وتاريخ إيداع المسودة، ويكون من حق الخصوم الاطلاع على هذه المسودة دون حق
الحصول على صور منها إلا بعد إتمام نسخة الحكم الأصلية، 27 ومؤدى ذلك أنه لا يشترط تضمين
مسودة الحكم البيانات الكاملة التي يتعين وجودها في نسخة الحكم الأصلية.
 
وإذا خلت المسودة من البيانات المذكورة أعلاه انعدمت قيمتها القانونية وأصبحت ورقة عادية غير
ذات معنى . وهذا 
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=right] 
المطلب الثالث: لغة الحكم القضائي والسلطة التي يصدر باسمها
 
تحرر الأحكام القضائية في البلدان المختلفة باللغة الرسمية المعتمدة فيها، وفق ما تحدده دساتيره ا.
 
وتحرر في فلسطين باللغة العربية، إذ أن لغة التقاضي هي اللغة العربية باعتبارها اللغة الرسمية في
 
. البلاد، كما قضت بذلك المادة ( 4) من القانون الأساسي المعدل لسنة 2003
 
وبالتالي، إذا اقتضت المحاكمة تقديم بينات أو مستندات بلغة أجنبية فإنه يتعين ترجمتها إلى اللغة
العربية.
( وتصدر الأحكام في فلسطين وتعلن وتنّفذ باسم الشعب العربي الفلسطيني، نزولا عند حكم المادة ( 97
 
من القانون الأساسي المعدل . هذا على خلاف الحال في معظم الدول العربية التي تصدر الأحكام فيها
باسم رئيس البلاد. 34
 
ويثور تساؤل هنا حول قيمة الحكم القضائي في حال عدم صدوره باسم السلطة التي تحددها دساتير
الدول؟
 
يذهب جا نب من الفقه في إجابته على هذا التساؤل بالقول : إذا لم يصدر الحكم باسم السلطة العليا في
البلاد يفقد شكله كحكم . 35 بمعنى أنه يخلو من أية قيمة قانونية، ويصبح غير قابل للتنفيذ الجبري . لكن
عرض الأمر على محكمة التمييز الأردنية باعتباره عيبا جوهريا في الحكم، لمخالفته نص المادة
 
27 ) من الدستور التي تقضي بأن تصدر الأحكام القضائية باسم الملك . إلا أن المحكمة لم تقر )
 
الطاعن بوجود عيب جوهري، واعتبرت أن تضمين الحكم العبارة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة
يعتبر عملا ماديا كاشفا عن أمر مفترض، وهو صدور الحكم باسم الملك، ما دام أن ا لقضاة الذين
اشتركوا في إصداره معينون وفق الأصول القانونية المرعية. 36
 
ونحن من جانبنا نؤيد ما ذهبت إليه محكمة التمييز في هذا الشأن، ونرى أن غياب هذا البيان في
الحكم لا يجعله معيبا، ولا يمس بقيمته القانونية؛ لأن السهو عن تدوينه بالحكم لا يعني إنكاره،
وبالتالي فإن النص الدستوري لا يمس ويبقى حكمه قائما حكم ًا. أما إذا صدر الحكم باسم سلطة غير
التي حددها الدستور -كأن يصدر باسم قاضي القضاة مثلا - فإنه عندها يمكن القول بانعدام قيمته
كحكم قضائي، واعتباره كأن لم يكن؛ لمخالفته الصريحة للمقتضى الدستوري.
 
34 ومنها الأردن التي قضت المادة ( 27 ) من دستورها بلزوم صدور الأحكام القضائية فيها باسم الملك.
.122 ،1980 ، 35 أحمد أبو الوفا: نظرية الأحكام في قانون المرافعات، الإسكندرية: دار المعارف، ط. 4
1985 ، مجلة نقابة المحامين الأردنيين لسنة 1987 ، ص /11/ 85 ، تاريخ 10 / 36 لمزيد من التفصيل راجع: حكم محكمة التمييز الأردنية رقم 658
 
.2020- 2016
 
المطلب الرابع: عناصر الحكم القضائي
 
ليس لجميع الأحكام القضائية شكل موحد، ذلك أن القوانين جاءت خلوًا من النص على شك ٍ ل موحدٍ
للحكم القضائي، إلا أن هناك عناصر للحكم القضائي لابد من توافرها في كل حكم، وهذه العناصر
هي:
 
1. الديباجة: تشكل الديباجة عنصرًا مهمًا من عناصر الحكم القضا ئي، فهذا الجزء من الحكم يحتوي
على معلومات شكلية هامة، ففي الحكم القضائي الفلسطيني لابد أن يعنون (يروّس) كل حكم بعبارة
 
(السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ) وعبارة (مجلس القضاء الأعلى )، ثم يذكر اسم المحكمة مصدرة الحكم
موضوع النزاع، واسم الهيئة الحاكمة أو اسم القاضي ا لفرد الذي تنظر أو ينظر النزاع . كما تحتوي
ديباجة الحكم على أسماء الخصوم، مكان إقامتهم، أسماء وكلائهم ومكان إقامتهم . وفي الأحكام التي
تصدر عن محاكم الاستئناف، يذكر فيها اسم محكمة الدرجة الأولى مصدرة الحكم، رقم الدعوى،
تاريخ الفصل فيها وملخص القرار المطعون فيه . وكذلك بالنسبة للأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة العليا،
يذكر في ديباجة الحكم رقم الاستئناف، محكمة الاستئناف مصدرة الحكم، سواء كانت محكمة
الاستئناف أو محاكم البداية بصفتها الاستئنافية، رقم الاستئناف، تاريخ الفصل فيه وملخص الحكم
المطعون فيه.
 
2. الوقائع: هي ما تسرده المحكمة من حقائق وملابسات للنزاع الذي تنظر فيه، وهي ادلاءات كل
خصم من الخصوم ودفوعه ودفاعه الجوهري وحججه التي يستند إليها في تعزيز مطالبه، والتي
يحاول من خلالها إقناع المحكمة برأيه، والتي عادة ما تكون على شكل نقاط يسرد فيها الخصم ما
توصل إليه من نتائج واقعية وقانونية، بالإضافة لرأي النيابة إن وجد.
 
3. التسبيب أو التعليل : وهو الحجج القانونية والأدلة الواقعية التي بنت المحكمة على أساسها منطوق
الحكم، وعادة ما يطلق عليها لفظ (الحيثيات)، فهي التي تقود إلى النتيجة . وهذا التسبيب يختلف في
الأحكام الصادرة عن محكم ة النقض عنه في الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم أول وثاني درجة، ذلك أن
وظيفة محكمة النقض محصورة في مراقبة صحة تطبيق القانون، بينما تناقش محاكم الدرجة الأولى
والثانية القانون والواقع . وهناك استثناء في الأحكام الجزائية حيث تصبح محكمة النقض فيها محكمة
موضوع بعد النقض الثاني، استنادًا للمادة ( 374 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الفلسطيني، والتي
تنص على أنه : "إذا طعن في الحكم الصادر بعد النقض الأول تنظر محكمة النقض في موضوع
الدعوى".
 
4. منطوق الحكم : هو الجزء الفاصل في الخصومة، والذي تكشف فيه المحكمة عن المراكز القانونية
للخصوم، وتعطي فيه المحكمة الحل للنزاع المعروض عليه ا. وفي الحكم الجزائي هو تقرير ما ارتأته
المحكمة من وصفٍ للحادثة المعروضة عليها، وما يترتب على هذا الوصف من جزاء.
 
5. الخاتمة : وتشتمل على معلومات مهمة قد يترتب البطلان على إغفالها، مثل صدور الحكم باسم
الشعب ا لفلسطيني، وكذلك كيفية صدور الحكم وتاريخ صدوره، الرسوم والمصاريف وأتعاب
المحاماة، حق الخصوم في الطعن بالحكم وتوقيع القضاة الذين أصدروا الحكم، إذ تعتبر هذه
المعلومات هامة لغايات الطعن بالحكم وحساب المدد وكيفية حسابها.
 
المطلب الخامس: تصحيح الأخطاء المادية في الحكم القضائي وتفسيره
 
قد يعتري الحكم القضائي خطأ مادي؛ كالخطأ في الكتابة أو الحساب، مثل الخطأ في كتابة اسم أحد
الخصوم أو القضاة الذين اشتركوا في المداولة وإصدار الحكم، أو الخطأ في عملية الجمع عند حساب
المبالغ المالية المستحقة أو الفوائد . فهل يمكن تدارك ذلك؟ وما هو السبيل الذي ينبغي سلوكه في هذا
الصدد؟ أجابت على هذا التساؤل المادة ( 183 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية
الفلسطيني، والمادة ( 283 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية. حيث تتولى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم
تصحيحه من تلقاء نفسها، أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم دون مرافعة، على أن يوقع على التصحيح
كل من رئيس الجلسة وكاتبها، 37 مع الإشارة إلى أنه لا يجوز للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم الذي
يعتريه الخطأ إصلاح أي صورة من صور الخطأ الأخرى الكامنة في الحكم، غير الخطأ المادي،
كالخطأ في تطبيق القانون على الوقائع، أو في استخلاص الوقائع وتقديرها إلى غير ذلك . والسبيل
الوحيد لمعالجة مثل هذه الأخطاء هو سلوك طرق الطعن المقررة للأحكام فحسب.
 
ومن المقرر أنه لا سبيل لتصحيح الخطأ المادي إلا بهذا الأسلوب، فلا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الذي
يشوبه خطأ مادي بوسائل الطعن المألوفة لمجرد تصحيحه ماديا، إذ أن الخطأ المادي لا يصلح بذاته
سببا للطعن . لكن إذا تم الطعن بالحكم لسبب آخر غير الخطأ المادي، فإن المحكمة التي أصدرته تفقد
الحق في تصحيحه، ويصبح ذلك من اختصاص المحكمة التي تنظر الطعن . 38 ويجوز الطعن في
 
1) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني. والمادة ( 191 ) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية / 37 وهذا ما قضت به المادة ( 168
 
المصري.
. 38 عوض الزعبي، المرجع السابق، ص 800
 
القرار الصادر بالتصحيح بطرق الطعن التي يقبلها الحكم موضوع التصحيح . أما القرار الصادر
برفض التصحيح، فلا يجوز الطعن فيه على استقلال. 39
 
أما تفسير الحكم القضائي؛ فيقصد به توضيح الغموض أو اللبس الذي قد يكتنف ذلك الحكم، وقد
أجازت المادة ( 184 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات ا لمدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني للخصوم التقدم بطلب
إلى المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتفسير ما وقع في منطوقه من غموض أو إبهام، كما اعتبرت القرار
الصادر بالتفسير متمما للحكم الذي يفسره من كل الوجوه، ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من
القواعد الخاصة بطرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية. 40
 
وحتى يقبل طلب التفسير لا بد أن يكون هناك غموض وإبهام في الحكم المطلوب تفسيره، وأن تكون
هناك مصلحة لطالب التفسير، كما يجب أن يقتصر على توضيح الغموض الوارد في منطوق الحكم
دون إدخال أية تعديلات عليه . ومن ناحية أخرى لا يحق للمحكمة إجراء أي تعد يل على حكمها بحجة
التفسير. 41
 
بقي أن نشير إلى أن القانون لم يحدد مهلة زمنية معينة لتقديم طلب التفسير إلى المحكمة، ما يعني
جواز تقديمه في أي وقت يراه الخصوم . ويقدم طلب التفسير هذا وفق الإجراءات والأصول المقررة
لإقامة الدعوى.
 
39 الفقرة ( 2) من المادة ( 183 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية الفلسطيني. وجاء نص هذه الفقرة عاما، بخلاف نص الفقرة ( 2) من
المادة ( 168 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني، التي أجازت الطعن بالقرار الصادر بالتصحيح في حالة واحدة، وهي تجاوز المحكمة
لحقها في التصحيح.
 
40 وهذا أيضا ما قضت به المادة ( 192 ) من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية المصري. ولم يرد في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني
نص مماثل، إلا أن المادة ( 17 ) من قانون التنفيذ رقم ( 36 ) لسنة 2002 أجازت لرئيس الإجراء أن يستوضح من المحكمة مصدرة الحكم عما قد
يكتنفه من غموض.
. 1996 ، ص 254 ، 41 حلمي الحجار: القانون القضائي الخاص، بيروت، دون دار نشر، ط. 3، ج. 2
 
المبحث الثالث: المبدأ القانوني، استنباطه وصياغته
 
إن عملية استنباط المباديء القانونية من الأحكام القضائية تعتمد أساسًا على الملكة القانونية ومدى فهم
الباحث لعلم القانون، وعلى الرغم من ذلك لا بد من إتباع أصول معينة لعملية استنباط وصياغة المبدأ
القانوني.
 
وسنقوم بدراسة هذه الأصول من خلال المطالب التالية:
 
المطلب الأول: مراحل استباط المبدأ القانوني
المطلب الثاني: صياغة المبدأ القانوني
المطلب الثالث: أثر مجال الحكم على استباط المبدأ القانوني
 
المطلب الأول: مراحل استنباط المبدأ القانوني.
 
تمر عملية إستباط المبدأ القانوني بمراحل عده لا بد من التدرج بها عند استنباط المبدأ القانوني بحيث
لا يجوز إهمال أحدى هذه المراحل، ذلك أن كل مرحله من هذه المراحل تعتمد اعتمادًا كبيرًا على
سابقتها إذ تشكل هذه المراحل مجتمعة الأسلوب الأسلم للخروج بمبدأ قانوني سليم من الحكم القضائي
وهذه المراحل هي :
 
1. قراءة الحكم القضائي:
 
إن استنباط المبدأ القانوني يتطلب بالضرورة القيام بقراءة الحكم القضائي وفهمه فهما جيدا بجميع
أجزائه الشكلية والواقعية والقانونية، ولابد من أن تكون قراءة مركزة يستطيع القارئ من خلالها
الإحاطة بالبنيان الواقعي و القانوني للحكم والإحاطة بمراحل ال نزاع من بدايته حتى الفصل فيه، ومن
المهم الإشارة هنا إلى أن هذه الخطوة تعتبر من أهم خطوات استنباط المبدأ القانوني، إذ تساعد على
استعراض وقائع النزاع وإعطاء صورة أولية عن المعلومات الموجودة في الحكم ، كما أن الفهم
الدقيق للحكم القضائي يتطلب اطلاع واسع من الق ارئ بمصطلحات وألفاظ القانون، ذلك أن لكل علم
ألفاظه ومصطلحاته التي ينفرد بها عن غيره من العلوم.
 
2.تحديد موضوع الحكم :
 
بعد الانتهاء من القراءة المعمقة للحكم القضائي تأتي مرحلة تحديد الموضوع الرئيسي الذي يتناوله
الحكم، وتعتمد هذه المرحلة إلى حد كبير على مدى استيعاب القارئ لجوانب النزاع وإحاطته بحيثيات
الدعوى موضوع الحكم، وهو أمر بحاجة إلى درجة عالية من الدقة . ذلك أن تحديد موضوع الحكم
هو لب عملية استنباط المبدأ القانوني، وللقيام بذلك لابد بداية من تحديد مجال الحكم القضائي هل هو
مدني أم جزائي أم إداري أم دستوري ثم السير بطريقة هرمية حتى الوصول إلى موضوع الحكم،
فالحكم الذي موضوعه العلاقة السببية في جريمة القتل لا بد من معرفة أن العلاقة السببية هي أحد
عناصر الركن المادي وأن الركن المادي هو احد أركان جريمة القتل وأن هذه الجريمة هي من
الجنايات، والغاية من ذلك هو ربط ذهن القارئ بالموضوع الرئيسي للحكم والمقدرة على التعامل معه
بسهولة اكبر ودون تشتت، ولكن ما هو موضوع الحكم القضائي ؟ وهل هو ذاته السبب الذي أدى
بالخصوم اللجوء الى القضاء للمرة الأولى أو بعبارة أخرى هل هو ذاته موضوع الدعوى؟ في هذه
المرحله لا بد من التفريق بين موضوع الدعوى والتي تمثل أصل النزاع الذي أدى بالخصوم اللجوء
الى القضاء وبين موضوع الحكم القضائي إذ ان موضوع الدعوى وموضوع الحكم القضائي قد
يجتمعا وقد يفترقا ولتوضيح ذلك نورد المثال التالي :
 
2003 عن محكم ة النقض المنعقدة في /12/ 2003 ) الصادر بتاريخ 21 / ففي نقض الحقوق رقم ( 34
 
رام الله نجد أن الدعوى رفعت لمحكمة الدرجة الأولى لإخلاء مأجور أي أن موضوع الدعوى هو
إخلاء مأجور إلا أن أحد الخصوم تقدم للمحكمة بطلب لإدخال شخص ثالث في الدعوى فقامت
محكمة الدرجة الأولى برد الطلب، استؤنف قرار المحكمة برد الطلب المذكور فق امت محكمة
الإستئناف برد الإستئناف بداعي أن قرار رد طلب الإدخال ليس من ضمن القرارات القابلة
للاستئناف، بعد ذلك طعن في القرار الصادر عن محكمة الإستئناف لدى محكمة النقض، هنا لم تقم
محكمة النقض بمناقشة أسباب تخلية المأجور وإنما ناقشت قرار محكمة الإستئناف القاضي بعدم قابلية
قرار رد طلب الإدخال للاستئناف حيث حكمت ( أخطأت محكمة البداية بصفتها الإستئنافية في تطبيق
القانون وتأويله، كما أخطأت في عدم إعمال نص المادة 96 من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية
والتجارية التي نصت في الفقرة الأولى بإنه يجوز للخصم أن يدخل في الدعو ى من كان يصح
اختصامه فيها عند اقامتها وأن القرار بعدم قبول أو رفض التدخل قابل للإستئناف وقد كان قرارها
قاصرا في معالجة هذه الناحية على نحو ما تطلبه المادة 174 من قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية
والتجارية لأن المطلوب إدخالها شخصًا ثالثًا مدعى عليهما ليسا طرف ًا في عقد الإجارة، ولم تتطرق
لائحة الإدعاء اليهما، كما أن الطاعنين (المدعى عليهم ا) وفي لائحتهما الجوابية أنكرا واقعة اشراك
احد مع المستأجر ومن المعلوم أن لائحة الدعوى واللائحة الجوابية تحددان نطاق الخصومة فيها كما
أنه ليس من مصلحة للطاعنين في إدخالهما شخصًا ثالثًا لأن في ذلك تناقض مع واقعة الإشراك في
الإجارة التي أنكراها في لائحتهما الجوابية .)
 
أو في عقد الإيجارة عند تخلف المستأجر عن دفع الأجرة المستحقة عليه وقيام المؤجر باللجوء الى
القضاء لتخلية المستأجر من العين المؤجره فإن موضوع الدعوى في هذه الحالة هو تخ لية العين
المؤجرة إلا أن المستأجر قد يدفع بعدم صحة تبليغه الإخطار ويستند في دفعه أنه لم يتم تبليغه
بموجب إخطار عدلي كما ينص على ذلك قانون المالكين والمستأجرين ، إلا أن محكمة الدرجة
الأولى قررت عدم الإلتفات الى هذا الدفع بحيث تقرر أنه أخطر وفق الأصول والقانو ن ،عندها ربما
يقوم بإستئناف قرار محكمة الدرجة الأولى بهذا الخصوص وهنا ستقوم محكمة الدرجة الثانية بمناقشة
صحة الإخطار من عدمه ففي هذه الحالة فإن موضوع حكم محكمة الدرجة الثان يه هو صحة الإخطار
وليس التخلية ، وهنا افترق موضوع الدعوى عن موضوع حكم محكمة الدرجة ا لثانية، أما إذا قام
بإستئناف قرار محكمة الدرجة الأولى القاضي بتخليته من العين المؤجرة فإن موضوع الحكم في هذه
الحالة هو عينه موضوع الدعوى.
 
من هنا نخلص الى القول أن موضوع الحكم هو السبب الذي أدى الى اللجوء الى المحكمة والذي قد
يجتمع مع موضوع الدعوى التي تمثل أصل النزاع أو يفترق عنها ، لذلك عند استنباط مبدأ قانوني لا
بد من النظر الى موضوع الحكم وليس موضوع الدعوى ذلك أن موضوع الحكم هو محور نقاش
المحكمة وهو الذي ستقوم المحكمة بمناقشة أسبابه وإصدار قراراها بشأنه.
 
عرفنا في المثالين السابقين كيف يفترق موضوع الحكم ع ن موضوع الدعوى ، ولتوضيح كيفية
اجتماع موضوع الحكم القضائي مع الدعوى نورد المثال التالي:
 
1995 عن محكمة الإستئناف المنعقدة /8/ 95 ) الصادر بتاريخ 17 / في الإستئناف الجزائي رقم ( 608
 
في رام الله نجد أن محكمة الدرجة الأولى قد جرمت المتهم بجريمة القتل قصدًا ووضعه في الأشغال
الشاقة وذلك بسبب كهربة محله وقيام المجني عليه بمسك سلك الكهرباء مما ادى الى وفاته مستندة
في ذلك الى توافر القصد الاحتمالي، وعند استئناف الحكم لدى محكمة الإستئناف قامت محكمة
الإستئناف بمناقشة أركان جريمة القتل ومدى توافر عناصرها وانطباقها على الو اقعة المعروضة
عليها حيث جاء في حيثيات حكمها ( أن السلوك الذي أتاه المتهم لم يستهدف به قتل أي كان ولم يكن
الا بهدف حماية محله من اللصوص وارهابهم وان كان ما قام به يعتبر خطأ يوجب المسؤولية
الجزائية وفق أحكام المادة 243 عقوبات لسنة 1960 لأنه يتسم بالخطورة حيث أقدم عليه بدون حذر
واحتراز وعدم تبصر وتدبر لعواقب الأمور، وبالرغم من ثبوت ابلاغه أمام الجامع والمختار بما فعل
والإعلان للناس في خطبة يوم الجمعة بأن بعض أهالي القرية قد قاموا بكهربة بيوتهم ومحلاتهم، لان
هذا الأمر لا يعتبر احتياط كافي لمنع حدوث اية نتيجة ضا ر ة بالغير وبالتالي فقد أخطأت اكثرية
محكمة البداية في تجريمه بتهمة القتل القصد خلافًا لأحكام المادة 326 عقوبات سنة 1960 بداعي
توافر القصد الإحتمالي لديه وبذا فإن السبب الثاني من سببي الإستئناف الثاني وارد وفي محله وكذلك
الأمر بالنسبة للإستئناف الثالث المقدم بحكم القانون ).
 
في المثل السابق نرى أن محكمة الإستئناف قد ناقشت وأصدرت حكمها في موضوع الدعوى والذي
يعتبرفي هذا المثال هو ذاته موضوع الحكم.
 
والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن هو في أي من أجزاء الحكم يكمن موضوع الحكم؟
إن أج زاء الحكم التي يتم تحديد موضوع الحكم من خلالها _ أو بعبارة أخرى مواطن موضوع الحكم
القضائي _ هي مقدمة الحكم التي تحتوي على ملخص موجز عن النزاع المعروض أمام المحكمة،
تذكر فيه المحكمة سبب لجوء الخصوم إليها والذي غالبًا ما يكون موضوع الحكم . ومن الجدير بالذكر
أن الحكم في بعض الأحيان قد يشتمل على أكثر من موضوع فقد يقتصر الحكم القضائي على
موضوع واحد وقد يتعداه لأكثر من ذلك.
 
3. تحديد أفكار الحكم :
 
يتم تحديد أفكار الحكم من خلال النظر إلى طلبات الخصوم في النزاع المعروض أمام المحكمة والتي
تقوم بدورها بمناقشة هذه الطلبات، وتختلف الأفكار في الحكم عن موضوعه . ذلك أن موضوع الحكم
 
-كما ذكرن ا- هو السبب الذي لأجله اقتضي اللجوء إلى المحكمة بغض النظر عن اصل النزاع ،أما
أفكار الحكم فهي تلك الطلبات والدفوع والحجج التي أدلى بها الخصوم وناقشتها المحكمة وأعطت
لكل فكرةٍ منها الح ل الذي رأته مناسبا والقانون، مع الإشارة إلى أن المحكمة ليست ملزمة بمناقشة
جميع الطلبات والدفوع التي تقدم بها الخصوم، أو أن تتناولها بالرفض أو الإيجاب ما دام أنها قد
توصلت إلى حسم النزاع دون الحاجة إلى مناقشة جميع الأسباب والخوض في تفصيلاتها، وعندئذ لا
تشكل هذه الطلبات التي لم تناقشها المحكمة أفكارا للحكم، ومثال ذلك ما جاء في قرار محكمة
 
96 ) حيث جاء في حيثيات الحكم: / الإستئناف المنعقدة في رام الله في الإستئناف الجزائي رقم ( 316
 
( أما من حيث الموضوع، وفيما يتعلق في السبب الأول من سببي هذا الإستئناف، نجد انه على الرغم
من اعتراف المستأنف عليها بالتهمة المسندة اليها، إلا انه كان على قاضي الصلح دعوة الشاهد مدير
 
1996 بإفادة لدى الشرطة للتأكد منه فيما اذا كان الموقع الذي وجد /2/ آثار نابلس الذي ادلى بتاريخ 1
 
المستأنف عليهما ينقبان فيه هو من المواقع الأثرية وفق ما هو منصوص عليه في الماده 9 من قانون

.( الآثار المذكور( المقصود هنا قانون الآثار القديمة رقم 51 لسنة 1966
[/align]**
*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وعليه وحيث أن هذا السبب من سببي الإستئناف وارد فإننا دونما حاجة لبحث السبب الثاني منه نقر
قبوله موضوعًا، وفسخ القرار المستأنف وإعادة ملف الدعوى الى قاضي ا لصلح للعمل وفق ما أشرنا
به، ومن ثم اجراء المقتضى).
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تحديد الأفكار في الحكم لا يرتبط فقط بطلبات الخصوم، وإنما هناك بعض
المسائل التي قد تثيرها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسه ا والتي تكون متعلقة بالنظام العام، فمثل هذه المسائل
تشكل فكرًة من أفكار الحكم تقوم المحكمة بطرحها ومناقشتها وإعطاء الحل القانوني لها ومثال ذلك ما2005 ) الصادر / جاء في قرار محكمة النقض المنعقدة في رام الله في النقض الجزائي رقم ( 44
2005 إذ قررت محك مة النقض ( رد النقض لعدم إيداع خزينة محكمة النقض خمسون /9/ بتاريخ 18
دينار لأن الطعن مقدم من المحكوم عليه الموقوف بتهمة سالبة للحرية ) وقد قررت ذلك محكمة
النقض من تلقاء نفسها دون أن يطلب أحد الخصوم رد الطعن لهذا السبب وبالتالي إيداع خزينة
المحكمة مبلغ خمسون دينارًا من ق بل المحكوم عليه الموقوف في عقوبة سالبة للحرية يعتبر فكرة من
أفكار الحكم التي جاءت بها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها وناقشتها، وكذلك أيضا لا تعتبر جميع الأسباب
والوقائع منازع ً ة بين الخصوم . فما يتفق عليه الخصوم لا يعد فكرة من أفكار الحكم ذلك أن المحكمة
في هذه الحالة لن تقوم بمناقشته، فمث ً لا أوجب القانون على العامل إعطاء رب العمل إشعارا قبل
تركه للعمل بشهر واحد، فإذا أثير النزاع حول هذه المسألة بين رب العمل والعامل قد يذكر رب
العمل في أسباب النزاع بأن العامل قد عمل لديه في الفترة الممتدة من تاريخ كذا إلى تاريخ كذا،
ويذكر العامل أيضا انه قد عمل لدى رب العمل ذات المدة التي ذكرها الأخير . وبالتالي فإن هذا
السبب لا يعتبر فكرة من أفكار الحكم ذلك أن المحكمة لن تقوم بمناقشتها لإنها محل إتفاق بين
الخصوم، فمعيار تحديد الفكرة في الحكم هو ما طرحه الخصوم وناقشته المحكمة أو ما ط رحته
المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها وناقشته.
4.*استنباط المبدأ القانوني :**
*بعد قراءة الحكم القضائي قراءة مركزة وتحديد موضوع الحكم وأفكاره تأتي مرحلة استنباط المبدأ
القانوني، وهذه المرحلة تعتمد اعتمادًا وثيقًا على سابقاتها من المراحل، فبعد تحديد موضوع الحكم
وتحديد أفكاره يتوجه القارئ إلى التسبيب الذي أعطته المحكمة لكل فكرة من أفكار الحكم والتي تم
تحديدها سابقًا، فالتسبيب أو التعليل ومنطوق الحكم هما الأساس في عملية استنباط المب دأ القانوني،
فهذان العنصران من الحكم القضائي هما اللذان يعبران عن رأي المحكمة، أما الأسباب والوقائع فهذه
العناصر لا تعبر عن رأي المحكمة وإنما تعبر عن رأي الخصوم والتي قد لا تكون متفقة ورأي
القانون، ذلك أن الخصم في النزاع يسعى إلى تطويع أية واقعة أو نص قانو ني لصالحه، أما في
التسبيب فإن المحكمة هي التي تصوب حجج الخصوم وتقرر ما إذا كانت متفقة مع الواقع والقانون أم
لا، يكون قولها في أي فكرة طرحها الخصوم هو القول الفصل الذي يحسم النزاع حول هذه الفكر ة.
وبالتالي فإن التسبيب المنطقي هو الذي يقود المحكمة إلى الفصل في النزاع موضوع الدعوى، وهذا
لا يعني الابتعاد عن قراءة أسباب الحكم ووقائعه واللجوء مباشرًة للتسبيب والمنطوق، ذلك أن الفهم
الدقيق للحكم القضائي بحاجةٍ لقراءة الحكم بجميع عناصره وتفصيلاته.
من هنا يمكن القول أن كل فكرًة تناقشها المحكمة وتضع لها حلا قانون يا يمكن أن تشكل مبدأً قانونيًا،
وعليه فإن الحكم القضائي الذي يضع حلا قانونيا لمجموعة أفكار يمكن أن تشكل كل منها مبدءا
قانونيا، فإن ذلك الحكم من الممكن أن يحتوي على أكثر من مبدأ قانوني تبعا لما يتضمنه من أفكار
والتي تمت مناقشتها من قبل المحكمة.
وما يثير التساؤل في هذا المجال هو مدى تأثير قرار المخالفة في الحكم على استنباط المبدأ القانوني؟
إن لقرار المخالفة – وهو القرار الذي يخالف فيه أحد القضاة قرار الأغلبية – غايتان : الأولى :
لتستأنس به المحاكم الأعلى درجة في حال طعن بالحكم الصادر من محاكم الدرجة الأولى (هذا ما
2005/ أشارت إليه محكمة النقض الفلسطينية المنعقدة في رام الله في النقض المدني رقم 154
2006 )، إذ قد تأخذ المحكمة الأعلى درجة قرار المخالفة بعين الاعتبار /4/ الصادر بتاريخ 12
لإصدار حكمها، والثانية : هي بيان موقف القاضي المخالف وإبداء رأيه القانوني في ال نقطة القانونية
المعروضة أمام المحكمة، إذ أن القاضي المخالف يرى في حل الفكرة القانونية المعروضة على
المحكمة منحىً مختلفًا عن رأي الأغلبية، مع الإشارة إلى أن قرار المخالفة لا يكون له أي أثر قانوني
في الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة العليا بصفتها لذلك ، فهو لا يعدو كونه اختلاف في الرأي لكون
الأحكام الصادرة عن المحكمة العليا غير قابلة للطعن، ولما كان تفسير القضاء لأحكام القانون وكيفية
تطبيقه على الواقع قاب ً لا للتغير، فقد أعطى المشرع للمحكمة العليا حق العدول عن مبدأ قانوني كانت
قد أقرته من قبل بصريح نص المادة ( 25 ) فقره ( 1) من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم ( 5) لسنة
2001 التي تنص على أن ( تنعقد المحكمة العليا بحضور أغلبية ثلثي عدد أعضائها على الأقل بناءً
على طلب رئيسها أو إحدى دوائرها في الحالات التالية :
-1 العدول عن مبدأ قانوني سبق أن قررته المحكمة، أو لرفع تناقض بين مبادئ سابقة .
-2 إذا كانت القضية المعروضة عليها تدور حول نقطة قانونية مستحدثة، أو على جانب من التعقيد،
أو تنطوي على أهمية خاصة.
فالنص السابق يدل على أن القرارات الصادرة عن محكمة النقض ومحكمة العدل العليا قابلة للتعديل
عند إجتماع المحكمة العليا بأغلبية ثلثي أعضائها لإزالة تناقض بين قرارين سابقين ،وبالتالي فإن
قرار المخالفة قد يكون مصدر إستئناس للمحكمة العليا عند رفعها تناقضًا بين قرارين سابقين .
كذلك لمحكمة النقض بدليل نص المادة ( 239 ) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية رقم
2) لسنة ( 2001 ) التي تنص (إذا تبين لإحدى دوائر محكمة النقض أنها ستخالف سابقة قضائية )
مستقرة للنقض تنعقد بكامل هيئتها لإصدار حكمها، ويكون هذا الحكم واجب الإتباع لدى المحاكم
الأخرى في جميع الأحوال ) ومن هنا فإن قرار المخالفة في منازعات شبيهة قد يكون مصدر استئناس
[align=right] 
تستأنس به المحكمة حال عدولها عن مبدأ قانوني أو سابقة قضائية مقره .
 
وعليه كان من الضروري التعامل مع قرار المخالفة لغايات استنباط المبدأ القانوني على انه حكمًا
قضائيًا مستق ً لا، شريطة الإشارة إلى أن هذا المبدأ مستنب ُ ط من قرار المخالفة .
* 
المطلب الثاني: صياغة المبدأ القانوني
* 
يجب أن يصاغ المبدأ القانوني بلغة سهلة وبسيطة توضح ما استقر عليه إحتهاد المحكمة في نقطة
قانونية معينة دون عناء قراءة الحكم القضائي بجميع مشتملاته ، إذ تعتبر هذه هي الغاية الأسمى من
استنباط المبادئ القانونية وعند صياغة المبدأ القانوني لا بد من مراعاة بعض الجوانب نوردها فيما
يلي:-
 
1. *صياغة المبدأ القانوني من حيث اشتماله على الواقع والقانون.
* 
إن الهدف الأسمى من تقنين التشريعات هو طرح الحلول لما يعرض على القضاء من منازعات ،
فيكون دور القضاء تكيف الواقعة المعروضة عليه وتطبيق القاعدة القانونية التي تنسجم وهذا التكييف،
لذلك كان لابد أن يشتمل المبدأ القانوني على الواقع والقانون، فالقانون وحده موجودٌ في نص
التشريع، والغاية من اشتمال المبدأ القانوني على الواقع والقانون معًا لمعرفة كيفية تطبيق القانون على
الواقع، فمن المعروف أن مهمة المحكمة العليا هي مراقبة تطبيق القانون على الوقائع التي تعرض
على المحاكم الأدنى درجة، فالمحكمة العليا إما أن تقر أو تصوب المحاكم الأدنى درجة في تكيفها
للواقعة المطروحة عليها أو في تطبيقها للنص القانوني السليم، لذلك لا بد من استجلاء النقاط القانونية
ومعرفة العلاقة بينها وبين الواقع وصياغة المبدأ القانوني بلغة تشتمل على كلا العنصرين.
 
إدن لا بد أن تكون لغة المبدأ القانوني مشتملة على واقعة أو وقائع معينة وكيفية تطبيق القانون على
هذا الواقع ولتوضيح ذلك نورد المثل التالي :المبدأ القانوني الذي ينص (إن اعتراف شقيقة المتهم له
بإقامتها علاقة غير شرعيه ومن ثم قيامه بقتلها تشكل سورة الغضب المنصوص عليها بقانون
العقوبات) فهذا المبدأ يشتمل على الواقع والقانون معًا فالواقع في هذا المثال هو اعتراف شقيقة المتهم
بإقامتها علاقة غير شرعية ،وعند تطبيق القانون على هذه الواقعة فإنها تشكل سورة الغ ضب والتي
تعتبر عذرًا مخففًا.
 
يتضح مما سبق أنه لا يمكن فصل الواقع عن القانون عند صياغة المبدأ القانوني وهنا لا بد من
التنويه أن اشتمال المبدأ القانوني على الواقع لا يعني أن محكمة النقض أصبحت محكمة موضوع،
ذلك أن محكمة الموضوع هي المحكمة التي تستمع الى البين ات وتقوم بوزنها، ما محكمة النقض فإنها
محكمة قانون تنظر الى الواقع فارضً ة ثبوته بناءً على قناعة محكمة الموضوع به ثم تقرر وفق ذلك
ما تراه متفقًا وأحكام القانون ولتوضيح ذلك نورد المثل التالي : عندما تقوم محكمة الاستئناف بدعوة
شاهد وسماع شهادته حول قيام المتهم بدخول منزل المجني عليه وخروجه حام ً لا حقيب ً ة بيده وأن
محكمة الاستئناف قد قنعت بهذه الشهادة فإن ذلك يدخل في إطار الموضوع، إلا أن محكمة النقض
عند الطعن بحكم محكمة الإستئناف أمامها لا تتدخل في هذه القناعة بل تأخذ واقعة دخول المنزل
مفترضة صحتها وتقرر بناءً على ذلك ما تراه متفقًا مع القانون ،ولذلك لا بد من الانتباه في حالة ما
إذا كان الحكم المراد استنباط المبدأ منه صادرًا عن محكمة الاستئناف ذلك أن محكمة الاستئناف هي
محكمة موضوع وقانون وفي هذه الحالة لا بد من التركيز على ما قررته المحكمة في إطار القانون
وتطبقه ع لى الواقع بعيدًا عن الدخول في قناعاتها، فالغاية من المبدأ القانوني هو اشتماله على كلا
العنصرين الواقع والقانون وذلك من أجل القياس على الحالات المشابهة المعروضة على القضاء.
 
ولا بد من التنويه أيضًا أن المبدأ القانوني قد يشتمل على القانون وحده ذلك عند قيام الم حكمة بتفسير
نص قانوني تكشف من خلاله عن غايات المشرع واستجلاء مقاصده.
* 
2. صياغة المبدأ القانوني من حيث العمومية والخصوص.
* 
قد يصاغ المبدأ القانوني بألفاظ عامة مجردة ليستأنس به في القضايا المشابهة وأن لا تنحصر
بموضوع الحكم المستنبط منه، وبمعنى آخر يكون المبدأ القانوني بمثابة قاعدة قانونية أعم وأشمل
بحيث تصلح لتطبيقها على أكثر من واقعة ومثال ذلك المبدأ الذي ينص (إن تجربة المبيع قبل الإتفاق
على الثمن لا يعتبر بيعًا بشرط التجربه )، وقد يصاغ بألفاظٍ خاصة مستنبطة من الحكم القضائي ذاته
مما يسهل من عملية مراقبة عمل ال قضاء بمجرد الاطلاع على المبدأ القانوني دون الحاجة إلى قراءة
الحكم القضائي بأكمله، إذ لا يعدو أن يكون المبدأ القانوني ملخصًا عن الحكم القضائي المستنبط منه.
 
ومثال ذلك المبدأ الذي ينص (إن قيام المشتري بركوب السياره وتجربتها لأجل معرفة صلاحيتها
ورفض البائع الإتفاق على ثمنها إلا بعد تجربتها لا يعتبر بيعًا بشرط التجربه).
 
ونرى بأنه قد يكون من الأفضل صياغة المبدأ القانوني من خلال الجمع بين كلا الطريقتين، بحيث
يكتب المبدأ في بدايته بألفاظٍ عامه ثم يتم تفصيله بألفاظ خاصة مأخوذة من الحكم نفسه على شكل
ملخص للحكم وكأنه ا مثال على المبدأ الذي صيغ بألفاظٍ عامه ومثال ذلك الدمج بين المبدأيين السابقين
 
(إن تجربة المبيع قبل الإتفاق على الثمن لا يعتبر بيعًا بشرط التجربه وبالتالي فإن قيام المشتري
بركوب السياره وتجربتها لأجل معرفة صلاحيتها ورفض البائع الإتفاق على ثمنها إلا بعد تجر بتها لا
يعتبر بيعًا بشرط التجربه )، وهذه الطريقة تحقق كلا الغايتين المرجوتين من الاتجاهين السابقين، إذ
ستمكن من تطبيق المبدأ القانوني على الوقائع والمنازعات المشابهة، وفي ذات الوقت تجعل من
عملية مراقبة عمل القضاء أمرا سه ً لا.
* 
المطلب الثالث: اثر مجال الحكم (جزائي ،مدني، إداري) على استنباط المبدأ القانوني منه.
* 
الأصل أنه لا أثر لمجال الحكم القضائي على استنباط المبدأ القانوني، إذ أن الأصول المتبعة في
استنباط المبدأ القانوني واحده سواءٌ أكان مجال الحكم جزائي أم مدني أم إداري، مع الأخذ بعين
الاعتبار بعض النقاط التي يجب مراعاتها في الأحكام الإدارية الصادرة عن محكمة العدل العليا
والأحكام الجزائية والمدنية الصادرة عن محكمة النقض.
 
فبالنسبة للأحكام الإدارية . من المعروف أن القضاء الإداري في فلسطين هو قضاء إلغاء يختص
بالنظر في القرارات الإدارية الصادرة عن الإدارة بصفتها شخصًا عامًا، لذلك فإن قرار المحكمة
يكون منصبا على تأكيد القرار كونه صحيحا ومطابقا للقانون، أو إلغاءه كونه متعلقا بسبب من أسباب
الطعن بالإلغاء كعيب الاختصاص مثلا، وبالتالي فإن سبب الطعن هذا يشكل فكرة من أفكار الحكم
الذي ستناقشه المحكمة وتقرر فيما إذا كان صحيحا ومن ثم إلغاء القرار الإداري، أو أن تقرر رد
سبب الطعن ومن ثم تأكيد القرار.
 
أما بالنسبة للأحكام الجزائية والمدنية فيجب معرفة ما إذا كانت محكمة النقض تنظر في موضوع
النزاع أم لا، إذ أعطى المشرع لمحكمة النقض في القضايا الجزائية أن تنظر في موضوع النزاع بعد
الطعن الأول بدليل المادة ( 374 ) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية التي تنص ( إذا طعن في الحكم
 
2/ب من / الصادر بعد النقض الأول تنظر محكمة النقض في موضوع النزاع ) وكذلك المادة 237
 
قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتجارية التي تنص (إذا حكمت المحكمة بنقض الحكم المطعون فيه
وجب عليها أن تحكم في الموضوع في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين : *1.*إذا كان موضوع الدعوى صالحًا
للفصل فيه *2.*إذا كان الطعن للمرة الثانية )، أي أن محكمة النقض والحالة هذه ستصبح محكمة
موضوع وقانون معًا، ولأجل استنباط مبدأ قانوني يجب النظر إلى ما تقرر ه المحكمة في القانون وفي
كيفية تطبيقه على الوقائع دون النظر إلى قناعات المحكمة، فقناعات المحكمة في القضية المعروضة
عليها تدخل في إطار الموضوع لا القانون.
* 
نتائج وتوصيات
* 
- ينبغي إطلاق مصطلح الحكم القضائي على الحالة التي يكون فيها منهيا للخصومة وفاصلا في
نتيجتها، أو صادرا في نزاع معروض أمام المحكمة وفقا للمقتضيات والأصول القانونية المقررة،
بحيث يغل يد المحكمة عن نظره مرة أخرى، ولما كان القرار يمكن أن يكون مؤقتا، احتياطيا، أو
تمهيديا، فلا نرى إطلاق ذات التسمية (الحكم) عليه، على اعتبار أن الحكم هو الذي ينهي الخصومة
فقط.
- التحليل السليم لموضوع الحكم القضائي لا يكون إلا من خلال تتبع الخطوات التي ينبغي على
القاضي سلوكها حتى يتوصل إلى الحكم النهائي الذي يعطي حلا قانونيا للنزاع، وبالتالي مقارنة ما
بدر من خطوات قضائية من قبل القاضي الذي ينظر النزاع مع ما يجب أن يكون من خطوات
وإجراءات حسبما يمليه صحيح القانون.
- إن إطلاق تسمية مبدأ قانوني أو مبدأ قضائي على أحكام المحاكم يحكمه اعتباران، فإذا كان الحكم
كاشفا ومؤكدا على مبدأ قانوني مألوف ومتعارف عليه في القانون، فإننا نرى استعمال تسمية "مبدأ
قانوني". أما إذا كان الحكم منشئا ومبتكرا لقاعدة جديدة فيها إضافة معينة لم تكن مقررة في
التشريعات، فإننا نرى أن ما أتت به المحكمة هو مبدأ قضائي.
 
وبالنسبة لمحكمة النقض (التمييز)، فإننا نرى إطلاق تسمية مبادئ قانونية وليست قضائية -من حيث
الأصل- على ما تقرره، فهي تراقب صحة تطبيق وتفسير القانون على الوقائع، وبالتالي فإن ما تقوله
يظل متمتعا بالطابع القانوني، أما إذا تصدت لموضوع النزاع في الحالات التي يجوز لها ذلك فإن
عملها لا يكون مختلفا في جوهره عن عمل محاكم الموضوع، وبالتالي ما قيل أعلاه بشأن هذه
الأخيرة ينطبق على محكمة النقض بطبيعة الحال.
- يتحدد محل أو موضوع الخصومة أو النزاع (المسألة القانونية التي بحثها القاضي ) من خلال
مطالب الأطراف.
- يجب التفريق عند صياغة المبدأ القانوني بين موضوع الدعوى وموضوع الحكم، اذ قد يختلف
موضوع الحكم القضائي عن موضوع الدعوى وقد يجتمع معه والذي يهمنا عند صياغة المبدأ
القانوني هو موضوع الحكم وليس موضوع الدعوى.
- يعتبر كل سبب من الأسباب التي يستند إليها الخصوم في دفاعهم في حال ما إذا ناقشته المحكمة
فكرة قد تشكل مبدأً قانونيًا مستقلا، في حين لا يعتبر السبب الذي استند اليه الخصم ولم تناقشه
المحكمة فكرة صالحة لاستنباط مبدأ قانوني، وفي القابل نجد أن هناك اسبابًا تتعرض لها المحكمة من
تلقاء نفسها دون طلب من الخصوم نتيجة تعلق هذه الأسباب بالنظام العام، فمثل هذه الأسباب تعتبر
أفكارًا يمكن الاعتماد عليها في استنباط مبدأ قانوني، ومن هنا لابد من تسبيب الحكم القضائي تسبيبًا
كام ً لا حتى لو تطلب الأمر جهدًا مضاعفًا ذلك أن التسبيب هو ركيزة الحكم القضائي وأهم العناصر
التي يعتمد عليها في استنباط المبدأ القانوني.
- الأساس في صياغة المبدأ القانوني أن يكون مشتم ً لا على الواقع والقانون وكيفية تطبيق القانون
على الوق ائع إلا اذا كان الحكم منصبًا على تفسير قاعدة قانونية، وبالتالي يتوجب على المحكمة
توضيح السند القانوني الذي اعتمدت عليه في اصدار حكمها، وذلك من خلال الإشارة الى التشريع أو
الحكم القضائي أو المراجع الفقهية التي ساعدت المحكمة في التوصل الى النتيجة التي حكمت به ا،
مما يساهم في سهولة عملية مراقبة عمل القضاء ويضفي ثقة اكبر على احكام المحاكم ويؤدي
بالنتيجة الى سهولة فهم الحكم القضائي.
- إن اشتمال المبدأ القانوني على الواقع والقانون لا يعني بالضرورة أن تكون المحكمة التي أصدرت
الحكم هي محكمة موضوع.
- الأساس ان لا علا قة لمجال الحكم على طريقة استنباط المبدأ القانوني منه إلا أن هناك خصوصية
لكل مجال من الأحكام يجب مراعاتها في عملية الاستنباط.
- اعتماد هيكلية موحدة في صياغة الحكم القضائي بحيث تكون مشتملة على عناصر الحكم القضائي
مما تساهم في سهولة تحديد هذه العناصر دون جهد وعناء.
- الابتعاد عن التباين في الرأي بين كل من المحكمة العليا في غزة ورام الله، والتعامل مع المحكمة
العليا في غزة والضفة الغربية على أساس انها محكمة واحدة وتفعيل نص المادة 25 من قانون تشكيل
المحاكم النظامية الباحثة في إزالة التناقض بين القرارات، ومن ثم ا لعمل على ازالة التناقض بين
قرارات المحكمة العليا في غزة والمحكمة العليا في الضفة الغربية.
[/align]

----------

